# Apple sightings on TV and movies?



## Ricky (May 15, 2002)

Here are the ones I've seen:

Dark Angel:  I forget the guy's name, but he's the guy that does "Eyes Only" and he uses a G4 Cube with a flatscreen and a bogus interface.  Most likely Kaleidoscope's doing.  

Drew Carey:  At Winfred Louder (sp?) he uses a G4 Cube with a flatscreen and OS X in the later episodes of the series.  Mimi is always seen with a teal or purple iMac, and on a couple epdisodes Drew has been seen with a tangerine iBook.

Bernie Mac:  Flower power iMac seen in the corner of the teen girl's room.

Malcolm in the Middle:  There's a Ruby iMac on a few shots.

Post your sightings here!


----------



## edX (May 16, 2002)

Carrie Bradshaw on "Sex and the City" writes all her columns on an apple. occasionally somebody else in a coffee house or something has one too. sorry i don't know all my models by sight.

i think the boy on "My Wife and Kids" has an imac in his bedroom but i might be confused.


----------



## shrill (May 16, 2002)

Did you ever see the movie, "Showtime" ? There's a scene with a nicely placed G4+flatscreen running an Apple ad for about 5 minutes (or more). The screen is on camera the whole time.


----------



## Frederic (May 16, 2002)

Commercials and TV fictions, here in France, are full of iMac and TiBook...


----------



## Snyper M (May 16, 2002)

Yeah that showtime  tiBook ad is simply hilarious.  It's so prominent and does well..nothing at all for the plot.  THey give eddie murphy some stylish mac in there too  when they redo his office.

Also recently sighteded and most likely noted by many.  The latest x-files episode has Scully in os x on a cube doing some vidoe ocnferencing. 

obviously Seinfeld is a classic here.  Jerry had some random beige mac in his room for the lognest time and had a 20th anniversary one at one point iirc.

trying to thinbk i know they're practically everywhere as my friends always grimmace when they see them in there hwne i'm around...and thta seems to happen a lot.


----------



## rharder (May 16, 2002)

I've often heard that Apple has a near-monopoly on product placement in Hollywood, as you can tell from the fact that most (it seems) computers that magically appear in a hollywood movie are Macs, even when it doesn't make any sense.

Jurassic Park had macs. Quadra 900's or something, right?

One place Apple didn't get, and I think the moviemakers made the right choice, was in Swordfish, that movie with John Travolta and some whiz hacker. They had some Panasonic Toughbooks (model 28 I think), which are killer, non-killable, laptops. http://www.panasonic.com/toughbook

-Rob


----------



## AJaX (May 16, 2002)

Independence Day (Wallstreets)
Zoolander (iMacs)
Legally Blonde (First Gen iBooks)
Life As A House (Apple Monitor)
Batman Returns (20th Anniversary)

 As I think of more i'll keep editing my post!


----------



## Sogni (May 16, 2002)

Smallville 
Cloe has a couple of Gen1 iMacs at The Torch "headquarters"


----------



## bookem (May 16, 2002)

Absolutely Fabulous (UK sitcom) - G4 cube/flatpanel


----------



## fryke (May 16, 2002)

Alfred in Batman had a 20th anniversary Mac, yes, but Batgirl had an eMate 300.   

Also, don't forget the PowerBook 5300 alongside the Nokia communicator in 'The Saint'.

Also prominently placed: The black ergonomic keyboard (Apple) in 'Hackers', as well as a Newton MessagePad and a PowerBook.

By the way Logan (Eyes Only in Dark Angel) not only has a Cube with a Cinema Display, he also has a Pismo PowerBook (first season episodes). I haven't seen the second season yet, guess it'll take about a year until it appears here in Switzerland and Germany.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 16, 2002)

The Apple Newton was in Under Siege


----------



## homer (May 16, 2002)

"24" has a bunch of Macs, or, at least, cinema displays.


----------



## drustar (May 16, 2002)

Independence Day with Jeff Goldblum - he had a Powerbook on that movie. Sad to say I am not sure what the model is (I believe it's a Powerbook 500 mHz series?) and another one Life As A House with Kevin Kline, an iMac lamp .


----------



## themacko (May 16, 2002)

West Wing - they used to have the older G3 Power Books (the black ones with the Apple that lights up in the lid) and now they have TiBooks.

Also, I came across this article about Macs and PCs in that show, 24.  Apparantly, the good guys use Macs while the bad guys use Wintels.  I've watched the show but never noticed this.

http://www.wired.com/news/mac/0,2125,52559,00.html


----------



## LordCoven (May 16, 2002)

... I didn't want to, but my girlfriend made me watch it! Honest! ... oh, alright, I actually quite like the film. Not least of all because there are LOADS of Macs (G4s I think) with flat panels in it. And curiously some odd MSN messanger that types out your messages really slowly with clicking noises. If my any software on my iBook started doing that I'd uninstall it before you could say "OY!".

C


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2002)

Just remembered another one.

Just Shoot Me- The boss uses Mac OS X on a flatscreen.


----------



## Koelling (May 16, 2002)

Buffy the Vampire slayer  man I'd trouble shoot for her any day of the week....


I seem to recall the computers in TRON were apple system 6 or 7 but I can't verify that for sure. It wasn't obvious but the title and scroll bars tip you off.


----------



## scaryfish (May 17, 2002)

<embarassed>erm... Digimon.
On season 1 Izzy had an iBook (OK, it wasn't exactly an Apple - it had a Pineapple on the back)
On season 2 he had a B&W G3 I think,
On season 3 there are iMacs all over the place...


----------



## nkuvu (May 17, 2002)

Hate to admit that I watched this, but The Net had Macs all over.  What I thought was funny was how the big bad virus started.  By pressing escape.  My escape key is pretty dusty -- don't use it much.  On Windows I used it all the time.  Think that the writers might not have been working on Macs?


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2002)

Antitrust (A good movie IMO) has a bunch of Mac keyboards in it, and Milo was using a UNIX shell, I believe.  Could this have been Mac OS X in its fledgeling form?  

By the way, anyone else seen that movie?  The code at the beginning sequence is HTML  XD


----------



## Izzy (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scaryfish _
> *<embarassed>erm... Digimon.
> On season 1 Izzy had an iBook (OK, it wasn't exactly an Apple - it had a Pineapple on the back)*



I'm glad you caught that one...not many people knew I was using the new iBook prototype, good eye 

And speaking of iBooks, if you own the Jerry Maguire special edition DVD you'll see iBooks all over the menus in the background.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 17, 2002)

Even R'n'B stars Use Macs! 

Neyo


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 18, 2002)

the royal tanenbaums... (good stuff, btw...)

a whole buncha cubes mixed with a whole buncha older computers... not sure what they are, but they're not apples... either way, it adds to the timeless feel the movie portrays...


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 18, 2002)

I was watching a movie on UPN today, it was with dan aykroys about some stock market thing, and the in a scene were people were reading financial newspapers an apple ad was in the back of one 

It got considerable screen time too!


----------



## kanecorp (May 18, 2002)

Seinfeld!!
He always had mac in his place..
from really old ones to the 20th year one.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2002)

With all these sightings one would think that more people owned Macs.  It's a sad thing that Microsoft is dominant in this area...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 18, 2002)

i would like to stress this...

Search before you post threads!

I had one like this...

See that thread for my stuff....


----------



## Sogni (May 18, 2002)

Sorry... too lazy to search... if it pops up near the top of the forums then I'll contribute... if not I might not search until I need to figure out how to fix something - and miss it anyway...


----------



## macguy17 (May 19, 2002)

Just have to add...
Independance day had a powerbook XXXX or something.
Clockstoppers has Macs all over the place, namely cinema displays...


----------



## dtmdoc (May 19, 2002)

Felicity... iMac, G4 quicksilver and ti powerbooks
Jurassic Park (UNIX on a mac... remember everyone?)


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

Dont forget Mission Impossible 1 
They used macs in that.  Notably powerbooks, and the CIA mainframe had a MacOS kind of interface


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2002)

In "Angel" (Buffy Spinoff) they have a graphite iBook.
Strangly, they covered the Apple on top with a post it...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *Independance day had a powerbook XXXX or something.
> *



yes, it was a PowerBook XXXX 

if it was PowerBook XXX, i would have stolen it


----------



## rharder (May 20, 2002)

In the Tom Cruise flick The Firm you can see him searching the company's networks on a Mac LC, *and you can hear floppy disk access in the background.* Oh brother. Some exec probably said, "It doesn't sound like a computer. Add that clunky noise that mine makes."

-Rob


----------



## BrianMalcolm (May 20, 2002)

how are we forgetting HACKERS!?!? joey uses a mac to hack the "garbage file" on the gibson... if i recall, he has an apple external floppy drive, too... nice..


----------



## dave17lax (May 20, 2002)

Seinfeld also had a duo at one point (laptop that you plug into a slot and it turns into a desktop).

Office Space uses macs, but puts fake DOS and windows screens on them (the movie is about how much corporate life sucks...dont want macs to be tarnished there). The office space dvd starts with an os 7-9ish gui that actually looks like you've got a mac tied to your tv.

Oh and one sex and the city her 'book breaks and she takes it in. They have an awesome scene where this tech with a cube and 22" cinema display help her out, and bash her boyfriend for messing with it. He knew pc's, and this was NOT a pc.

and the Ultimate:

Star Trek IV
Kirk and pals go back in time for whales. Scotty and Sulu go to some engineers to get supplies. Scotty gets on a Classic and picks up the mouse..."Computer?"...."Hello Computer". 
If they only knew.


----------



## dtmdoc (May 22, 2002)

although the computer was a pc with win 3.1, remember
in true lies when arnold was doing some snooping around?

the computer started with a mac os start up


----------



## jmr6809 (Aug 8, 2002)

The President's daughter has an iBook on her bed, and Carmen is using a TiBook in a padded steelcase on the Island of Dreams.  I could not see the screen on either computer.


----------



## Golfer099 (Aug 8, 2002)

Let's not forget Dawson's Creek.  Dawson uses a TiBook in the college seasons for film class and watching DVDs.


----------



## bogd (Aug 8, 2002)

In Austin Powers in Goldmember, Austin uses  the newer Powerbooks running OS9 and Goldmember's time machine includes an Apple Pro Keyboard.

An iMac can be seen in Road Trip

in the comic ZITS, Jeremy has a computer that looks almost like an iMac.

There are a few iMacs and I think a cube in Jay and Silent Bob Srike Back. I think they are running OS 9


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 8, 2002)

also roboto's factory is full of apple displays, and i guess towers, maybe cubes running them. but that kind of product placement is so stupid and unrealistic. you'd only need one mac to run that place anyway.


----------



## metfoo (Aug 8, 2002)

meg ryan is always using macs in her movies. Not only is she a MILF, but a smart MILF.


----------



## rhale1 (Aug 8, 2002)

> By the way, anyone else seen that movie? (Antitrust)



I saw it at a friends house. It looked like a Mac keyboard and I kept thinking that they used Darwin to do the Unix shots, but all that's credited is the Open Source Foundation (or something).

Also, not in film or TV, but the IKEA 2001 catalog has some iMac everywhere. The 2003 has a tiBook and a Graphite iMac.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 8, 2002)

Vanilla Sky
Hackers
Showtime
The Art Of War (however I'm not so sure)
The Firm
The Truman Show
US Marshals
You've got mail
The Jackal
Wag the dog
The Unbreakable
Assasins
Batman & Robin
Bridget Jones
Fierce Creatures
The Game
AntiTrust conspiracy.com (not only keyboards but a PowerBook too!)
Swordfish (keyboard/mouse only methinks? I own the DVD so I guess I have to watch it again)
Independence Day
Jurassic Park
Someone like you
What women want
Mission Impossible
My best friend¢s wedding
The Net
The Saint
Single white female
Back in the future 2
Pelican¢s brief (I¢m not sure)
The Negotiator (I¢m not sure although I own the DVD... guess I have to watch it again)
Enemy of the State (I¢m not sure although I own the DVD... guess I have to watch it again)
The replacement killers (I¢m not sure although I own the DVD... guess I have to watch it again)
Blade 1
Terminator 2 (I¢m not sure although I own the DVD... guess I have to watch it again, however I know for sure that the majority of film¢s effects made on Mac  )
Forest Gump (Himself bought shares of that apple company  )

Other new movies in which Macs used for special effects and/or sounds that I know of (at least at this time) are:
Star Wars Ep.1 The Phantom Menace
Star Wars Ep.2 Attack Of The Clones
Harry Potter
The Lord Of The Rings
Pearl Harbor

Also, on Comics and to be more specific, in Marvel Comics, lots of Macs are in panels here and there be it iMacs, PowerBooks, or simply computer screens showing Mac OS Classic mostly


----------



## Ricky (Aug 8, 2002)

This isn't really a TV show or movie, but in Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3's videos, everyone who is seen with a computer is using a Mac.

I saw a bronze-keyboard Powerbook G3, a G3 iMac and a Powerbook G4 that a dude was doing music on.


----------



## edX (Aug 8, 2002)

The Last Debate - a showtime original movie


----------



## jeb1138 (Aug 8, 2002)

Also in Smallville - Lex Luther uses a PowerBook G4.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 9, 2002)

... apparently nobody realized the fact that Independence Day featured .... *drumroll please*... a PowerBook 5300.... However, in the film, it is simply labeled PowerBook XXXX.... Apple's marketing department had probably not decided what to number it, yet, so they made that label for the movie. As I recall, the PowerBook 5300 was released very near to the movie's release date. Interesting, eh?


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rharder _
> *I've often heard that Apple has a near-monopoly on product placement in Hollywood, as you can tell from the fact that most (it seems) computers that magically appear in a hollywood movie are Macs, even when it doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Jurassic Park had macs. Quadra 900's or something, right?
> ...



I think you might want to take another look at the keyboard in Travoltas lair when the hacker was programming the worm.  Looks like a Apple Pro Keyboard to me.


----------



## Zaphod_B (Aug 9, 2002)

Nice movie with Hugh Grant. In this movie he has a cube with a cinema TFT display on his table. It is on camera several times in the movie. Funny movie too


----------



## Snowball (Aug 9, 2002)

NOW we know that all these sightings are not just a coincidence...
check it out from the original source- 
http://www.apple.com/hotnews/features/starringapple.html

I KNEW it couldn't be a coincidence!


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 10, 2002)

Snowball that was really AWESOME!  

Although, I don't get it why they don't mention all the movies... Could it be that ONLY the movies they mention at the webpage had something to do with that lady producing Macs in Hollywood while all the other movies decided to use Macs without anyone tell 'em a thing? Does that mean that Hollywood REALLY likes apples?  At least Forest Gump does


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 10, 2002)

on my new lord of the rings dvd there is a clip that has a g4 book attached to a bunch of other stuff on set. obviously not featured in the movie, but used in production.
and of course the macaddict article about all the sounds done on star wars II.

but this thread isn't about them being used, only being featured, right...


----------



## Annihilatus (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kanecorp _
> *Seinfeld!!
> He always had mac in his place..
> from really old ones to the 20th year one. *



Actually, in early episodes, Seinfeld had a PC. In fact there was a box of Windows 95 right next to it.

Andre


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Annihilatus _
> *a box of Windows 95*


Wow, you make it sound so much like a food product.


----------



## squidbite (Aug 10, 2002)

No, it's not porn.  It's a new movie with Julia Roberts, Niles from "Frasier," the photographer (Elliot) from "Just Shoot Me," and lots of cameos (Brad Pitt, for example).

Anyway, the Elliot character taps away in a few scenes on his TiBook...apparently using AirPort.


----------



## wstotler (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Oscar Castillo _
> *
> 
> I think you might want to take another look at the keyboard in Travoltas lair when the hacker was programming the worm.  Looks like a Apple Pro Keyboard to me. *






Speaking of that, _Goldmember_ had a Pro keyboard mounted on a pole to the right the spinning time-vortex gate thingie. Presumably the controls.


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 11, 2002)

yeah i think the time machine connects via firewire


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jmr6809 _
> *The President's daughter has an iBook on her bed, and Carmen is using a TiBook in a padded steelcase on the Island of Dreams.  I could not see the screen on either computer. *


Saw that movie, it was okay...  :\

Don't forget, all the computers at the OSS headquaters had Apple flat panels.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 12, 2002)

Forever Child
Kiss Of The Dragon

I will keep posting as long as I can remember Movies which had/have Macs lurking in there or simply co-star!


----------



## drustar (Aug 17, 2002)

Austin Powers' Goldmember - TiBook


----------



## Decado (Aug 17, 2002)

I believe the Hugh Grant character in "about a boy" had a graphite mac (i'm not sure if only the flat display was showed, or if there was a cube or tower lurking in the background.


----------



## macavenger (Aug 17, 2002)

Kate and Leopold (SP?) Not only are pretty much all the computers mac, but it is even used in the dialogue. For instance, when trying to explain to kate who leopold is, her old boyfriend says he is a friend who just got back from a Mac Expo and had too much to drink. And later, when kate actually meets the guy for the first time, she says something like: "so, expo boy, how much RAM would I need to run Mac os 9.6 on a PowerBook G5?"  Ok, so that was probably more information than you guy's needed, but I found it cool.


----------



## senne (Aug 17, 2002)

I've never seen an Apple commercial on tv. Only on posters (new iMac) and 3 days ago i saw i man skating on the street and he wore an Apple T-shirt  . But that really is


----------



## symphonix (Aug 18, 2002)

Recently: 24 (The senators wife uses an iBook).

The most memorable one, though, was the episode of Buffy where she went into the lair of the geeks, and they had 6- count 'em - 6 cinema displays on the bench. Then, the building was destroyed by giant circular saws.


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 24, 2002)

Training Day
K-Pax

I'll keep 'em coming


----------



## hulkaros (Aug 28, 2002)

...Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back, too!  

Is it me or some folks over at Hollywood REALLY love apples?


----------



## edX (Aug 28, 2002)

hmm, i don't remember if anyone has mentioned this one, but since austin powers has been repeated about 10 times, i won't feel bad if somebody has mentioned "Don't Say a Word". 

Michael Douglas's wife is laid up in bed with a cast and has her powerbook (i think) to keep her company. I didn't pay that much attention to what the bad guys were using with their multi display setup, but i assume they were pc's. after all, they were the bad guys.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 12, 2002)

...with apples in it:

Shallow Hal
Bedazzled

And the list will go on and on


----------



## edX (Sep 12, 2002)

The season opener of Drew Carey!! a new internet company has taken over the building that Drew used to work in. It is filled with new imacs and i think a few power macs with flat panel displays. i expect this will last for several episodes at least!!


----------



## dave17lax (Sep 12, 2002)

On one of the trading spaces celebrity episodes, one of the dixie chicks has a g4 tower w/flat screen in the room that they redo.
Don't know what TS is? go to TLC.com


----------



## plastic (Sep 12, 2002)

MTV Asia set has an iMac on the desk.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I was going to say two but I remembered that someone else before mentioned the one of two movies that I saw in the past few days:
-Cate & Leopold

So the other new movie which has Apple stuff in, is:
-Serendipity

I think I spelled it correctly but If I'm not, excuse me


----------



## dtmdoc (Sep 26, 2002)

how about this one...

its a silly show with bad acting, but the new show on FOX called
Fastlane with Tiffani Thiessen has an iMac with pro speakers.


----------



## dtmdoc (Sep 27, 2002)

Also there is a new mastercard commercial where
a lady is in her house with a dog with a twister approaching.
meanwhile she's doing online shopping with a Ti powerbook.


----------



## mfsri (Sep 27, 2002)

"Six Feet Under" on HBO and the new show "Good Morning Miami" on NBC.


----------



## dtmdoc (Oct 13, 2002)

in the new movie with Taye Diggs and Sanaa Nathan (sp?), the
female protagonist Sidney uses a TiPowerbook.  Also some
exec at a radio station also had a G4 with a studio display
at her desk.

Also, in All My Children (dont ask), they have iMacs featured
too


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Oct 13, 2002)

And in the Sopranos, Meadow Soprano has a clam-shell iBook in her dorm.


----------



## DarkFrost (Oct 13, 2002)

Porn and Chicken

iBook... Clam Shell... Lime...


----------



## malexgreen (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Here are the ones I've seen:
> 
> Dark Angel:  I forget the guy's name, but he's the guy that does "Eyes Only" and he uses a G4 Cube with a flatscreen and a bogus interface.  Most likely Kaleidoscope's doing.
> ...



"The Mind of the Married Man": Ti Books.


----------



## dtmdoc (Oct 16, 2002)

verizon commercial

didnt see the computer, but there was a apple studio display, apple
keyboard and pro mouse in an office.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 17, 2002)

The Cell...

JLo likes Apples!


----------



## Inline_guy (Oct 17, 2002)

The Rules of Attraction has an iBook in one shot and a flate screen display in another.

The book is far better than the movie by the way.

Matthew


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 17, 2002)

MTV's "Cribs":  Mark from Blink 182 has a Quicksilver with Cinema display in his office.


----------



## hulkaros (Oct 25, 2002)

This time though is a french movie which is a VERY nice comedy starring:
Gerard Depardieu
Daniel Auteuil
Michele Laroque

It is called:
Le Placard

A really good movie! (It couldn't be bad because it has apples in it   )


----------



## brodie (Oct 25, 2002)

have you all seen this?

http://www.apple.com/hotnews/features/starringapple.html


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 26, 2002)

on the discovery channel just a little bit ago I saw a documentary about Hitler's underground bunker.  They created a 3d model on an iBook and some other mac, all I saw was a beige monitor, not sure what it was but they were both running OS X.  After the movie was rendered you could see them playing it in QT 6 with the stoplight buttons in the left corner.


----------



## Inline_guy (Oct 26, 2002)

On MTV's Diary of Kelly Clarkston you can see a small glimpse of an iBook.  Kelly is in the limo with various assistants and what not, and right in front to the camera on the lap of one of the other people is a beautiful little iBook!

Matthew


----------



## Ricky (Oct 26, 2002)

Let's not forget all those wonderful Apple commercials.


----------



## drustar (Oct 26, 2002)

On the movie, 'The Ring' with Naomi Watts, she uses a Mac (and I saw a Powerbook on that too). Pretty scary film.


----------



## Greystroke (Oct 27, 2002)

was flipping through the channels and saw Sylvester Stalone using an old apple laptop in the movie Assasins...


----------



## dtmdoc (Oct 27, 2002)

CVS commerical featuring a model doing her nails at home
with a clamshell iBook on the table.


----------



## Dusky (Oct 27, 2002)

I rarely watch tv, but somehow, this morning, I landed on the cartoon network.  There was a robot, speaking in a familiar voice.  Anybody heard of Robot Jones?  Well, he sounds just like one of the voices in Apple's Text-To-Speech feature....  Junior, I think.  "My favorite food, is pizza."  Hmm, I just played the voice in 10.2.1...  has it changed much from mac os 9?  It seems to have...


----------



## Ricky (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah, I think they used a Mac for Robot Jones's voice because either a.)  They couldn't find fitting voice talent, or couldn't afford it, or b.) to be different.


----------



## xray (Oct 28, 2002)

I just saw a The Ring (Good Movie!!)  and spotted a TiBook & QuickSilver G4

Chandler on Friends was using a TiBook a couple episodes ago. 

Tommy Lee uses a TiBook in his Behind the music/diary thingy

Dont forget the Cinema Display on TRL every day... I think its hooked up to a Cube.


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 1, 2002)

Legally Blonde...

Somewhat interesting movie but the best part is this:
Inside a law class, FULL of IBM ThinkPads, an orange iBook shines!


----------



## edX (Nov 17, 2002)

TV show - The Agency

the head of homeland security at the CIA has a new imac on his desk. tonite's episode was the first time i've noticed it.


----------



## Factor41 (Nov 18, 2002)

In the BBC1 (UK) sitcom My Family, the dad brought home an indigo iMac this week to which ungrateful geeky son says "the G3 is already outdated". Dad counters with "But it's blue" and clearly misinformed son replies, "I wanted a green one". A slower one, then?! Looked quite spangly anyway and had a pro keybard.


----------



## mfsri (Nov 18, 2002)

Sopranos - season 4, episode 10... the russian girl taking care of Uncle Jr. was using a new iBook to make her web site.


----------



## hulkaros (Nov 21, 2002)

...American Pie 1
and
The 6th Day!

They should have called the first movie: American Apple Pie


----------



## hulkaros (Dec 27, 2002)

Men in Black 2
Arlington road
Trading Places
Slap her she is French
Shipping news
Volcano
What lies beneath
Blade 2

and 2 or 3 movies that right now I don't remember but I'm sure I will


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 27, 2002)

i think my dad is getting a bit bored! ... everytime i see a film, i Go, look "apple" LOL 

I see a TFT Cinema Display in Blade 2 Yesterdee! 

Neyo


----------



## dave17lax (Dec 29, 2002)

doesn't gandalf use a tibook w/ airport in the two towers? oh no that was a palantir, silly me.


----------



## clc2112 (Dec 29, 2002)

I saw a powerbook in a Gateway computer ad recently!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 29, 2002)

I noticed a Powerbook G3 on a reporter's desk on Mr. Deeds, a clamshell iBook on another desk, and Mr. Deeds himself was using a Powerbook G4 (With the logo on the cover cleverly blanked out).  Also, in Max Keeble's Big Move, there was another iBook.  (With a Windows interface...   )


----------



## Andy_Potvin (Dec 29, 2002)

Final Destination II
A


----------



## malexgreen (Dec 30, 2002)

After Lil'Bowow's character get's the big contract with the Knights basketball team, his guardian goes out and buys himself a powerbook in the movie "Like Mike"


----------



## jocknerd (Jan 2, 2003)

One of the episodes of The Sopranos this season had Janice doing instant messaging with Bobby's kid. She was on an older PowerBook. But when they showed a screenshot, it was in Windows.


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2003)

it is amazing how many macs can run windows so efficiently isn't it?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2003)

Forgot to mention a couple of other places I've seen some...

The Simpsons - Homer was at an Internet cafe, and he was multitasking stocks on a couple of iMacs.
Canon commercial - This was a prime spot on Fox during the New Year's countdown -- Showed a FireWire Canon video camera hooked up to a slot-loaing iMac WITH iMove running.  How sweet is that?
King of the Hill - Peggy uses a blueberry iMac.

Also, my iMac made an appearance on a commercial.    It was a rather bad commercial, but a commercial nonetheless.  See specs for that one..  Also, did I mention the Grape and Ruby iMacs on Malcolm In The Middle?


----------



## Manta (Jan 7, 2003)

Dont know if this has already been mentioned but the new Sum 41 video...when they're in the office with the music producer, he has a Powerbook on his desk...a sticker covers up the apple logo.


----------



## Greystroke (Jan 7, 2003)

The new sandra bullock movie Two Weeks Notice..towards the end in that law help place. It just a big 'bam' with the logo on the the powerbook.


----------



## edX (Jan 7, 2003)

how about the nissan altima comercial where the guy puts a flat panel imac in the trunk? to say how smooth the car rides, i presume


----------



## ByerlyRips (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rharder _
> *I've often heard that Apple has a near-monopoly on product placement in Hollywood, as you can tell from the fact that most (it seems) computers that magically appear in a hollywood movie are Macs, even when it doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Jurassic Park had macs. Quadra 900's or something, right?
> -Rob *



Michael Crichton is a big time Mac fan. Oh, and they were Quadra 700s BTW.

There was this made for TV movie called "The Pirates of Silicon Valley". Rumor has it there was a Mac or two in there....

It's also interesting to note that the PB 5300c in Independance Day has a CD ROM. 5300s never shipped with CD ROMs and there were never any third part options available for internal CD ROM drives. I think it used a drive that accepted only smaller CDs (can't remember exact size). These drives were rumored to be available for the 5300 but they never came to fruition. Did anybody else think that it was amazing that Jeff Goldblum magically knew how to code a virus for an alien operating system?


----------



## dtmdoc (Jan 18, 2003)

the latest whitney houston video.... she has a 15" TiBook.


----------



## edX (Jan 18, 2003)

on the local news here in San Francisco, the organizer's of today's anti-war rally had original style imacs in their office. 

peace, love and imacs.


----------



## dtmdoc (Jan 18, 2003)

Law & Order SVU: TiBook was featured in tonight's episode


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 19, 2003)

...is Jurassic Park 3! I also saw a movie with Charlie Sean in which he had an iBook Blue/Green (I don't remember) but I cannot recall the movie's title... Anyways, some othe time maybe!


----------



## tamma (Jan 22, 2003)

ON the FOX TV show John Doe. the main charicter uses an imac and a TiBook to do all his hacking with. and they often show shots of OSX in action.

also in the movie"what's the worst that could happen" martin's hacker buddy uses a mac and OSX. he even used apple's mail app.


----------



## frog_always (Jan 23, 2003)

Ocean's 11 
seem's like the Vault blueprints were mad on macs with all the cinema displays sitting around
A walk to remember
Did a photoshop on a pic in OS 9 not sure wich Comp it is though


----------



## chevy (Jan 25, 2003)

Isn't one in the last SUM 49 video, with a masked Apple Logo ?


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 26, 2003)

Known actors in it? Check.
Nice movie? Check.
Computer in it? Check.
Apple Macs are in? Check.

WHAT'S THE WORST THAT COULD HAPPEN? the name of the funny movie starring Danny DeVito and Martin Lawrence...


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 29, 2003)

...a film with an iBook in it but I couldn't remember the title... Well, here it is:
-Good Advice

Also, one other movie with Macs in, is:
-Mr. Deeds

Another two down, MANY more to come


----------



## Ricky (Jan 29, 2003)

Goldmember.  The people working in Dr. Evil's Hollywood hideout were using G4's with Cinema displays.  They had G4's with Cinema displays in Roboto Industries, and Austin was using a Powerbook G4!  Mac invasion!


----------



## moav (Jan 29, 2003)

Of course in Alias Sidney uses an Ipod when she jogs all the time.


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 31, 2003)

...just another movie which has apples in it 

-The luck of the Irish


----------



## Vyper (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *Isn't one in the last SUM 49 video, with a masked Apple Logo ? *



You mean Sum 41


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2003)

flat panel imac in last night's episode of CSI.


----------



## fryke (Jan 31, 2003)

Hollywood Ending. Good movie. Lots of iMacs, iBooks and TiBooks. 

Gotta love Woody Allen.


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 1, 2003)

There is a Century Theaters near me and they show an ad before every movie for Fandango. In the Fandango commercial an Apple LCD is shown (cant tell which kind tho).


----------



## Stridder44 (Feb 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ByerlyRips _
> *Michael Crichton is a big time Mac fan. Oh, and they were Quadra 700s BTW.
> 
> There was this made for TV movie called "The Pirates of Silicon Valley". Rumor has it there was a Mac or two in there....
> ...



Wasent the movie "Pirates of Silicon Valley" about Steve Jobs and Bill Gates? http://alt.tnt.tv/movies/tntoriginals/pirates/


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 2, 2003)

...starring iBook, errr, I mean John Travolta with apples in it is:

-Domestic Disturbance

A somewhat ok thriller...


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## gwynarion (Feb 6, 2003)

While not TV or film, "psuedo-Macs" have been appearing in the daily comic strip 'Foxtrot' for many years now.  They also had a recurring role in the old strips 'Bloom County'/'Outland'.


----------



## RatsPaw (Feb 6, 2003)

The latest episode of "24" had a character open up an older G4 tower to remove a hard drive with some incriminating evidence on it.  The only thing that seemed a little off, maybe, was that it showed her detaching the power and IDE cables and removing it, but not unscrewing the hard drive from the bay.  Do the towers all have railmounts in the drive bays?  I could see why they may have just had the drive loose in the bay to speed its removal in the scene.  Dramatic license and all.

Anyway, it was a neat example of how easy it is to open the tower up.

Rat


----------



## Androo (Feb 6, 2003)

Vanilla Sky. Tom Cruise had a G4 cube with the 21 inch flatscreen moniter. Lucky.


----------



## Androo (Feb 6, 2003)

not lucky because his face got fudged up, but because of his moniter....
oh well, getting the new imac soon


----------



## branded24 (Feb 9, 2003)

Ten Things I Hate About You (guidance counsellor typing erotic romance novel on apple laptop)
Final Destination 2 has 3 different apple computers
40 Days & 40 Nights has a number in the office


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 10, 2003)

...but for a brief second it shows an iMac 

-Killing me softly

A somewhat ok "thriller"


----------



## Canada-Man (Feb 10, 2003)

I remember once in Saturday Night Live there was a iMac flat screen on a desk.



--


Free mango!


----------



## hulkaros (Feb 14, 2003)

...Forces of nature

Starring Ben Affleck and Sandra Bullock...

Nice one too!


----------



## gnubie (Feb 14, 2003)

I just saw one on this weeks "Smallville"


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 14, 2003)

The new Will and Grace with guest star Demie (sp) Moore :: When will was working on this legal briefs Demie came over to make smores.   He was using a 15" TiBook with the front covered, but you could still tell.  

In the same episode Grace in the back of here living room had a 17" Apple flat display!  Great!

Matthew


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2003)

Saw a flat panel iMac on a 7th Heaven sketch on Mad TV.


----------



## twister (Feb 14, 2003)

I don't know if this was posted already but 'Bringing Down The House' has Macs and OS X and their very visable!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/touchstone/bringingdownthehouse.html


----------



## edX (Feb 16, 2003)

Last night's episode of The District (guest starring some country singer) featured a laptop with the police badge where the apple logo should have been on the cover. however it was clearly running os x with a dock in the shot of the screen.


----------



## nickn (Feb 16, 2003)

I've seen two different movies this weekend with apples in them, Halloween Resurection the kid has a apple desktop, and on Daredevil it looks like the journalist has a powerbook.


----------



## tamma (Feb 16, 2003)

I just an old clam shell i book on pokemon


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tamma _
> *I just an old clam shell i book on pokemon *


Translation:  "I just saw an old clam shell iBook on Pokémon."
And I think you mean Digimon.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Feb 16, 2003)

Startup.com a documentary on the rise and fall of a Internet startup had a Blue and White G3, a Blue iMac and I believe an iBook.


----------



## jdl (Feb 18, 2003)

check out some familiar looking widgets in the new Garnier logo.

www.garnier.com


----------



## quiksan (Feb 18, 2003)

didn't anyone ever watch *NEWS RADIO*???
Dave, the office mgr ALWAYS had some mac logo displayed on whatever computer he had on his desk.

also, Strongbad's friend The Cheat on homestarrunner.com has a tangerine imac.  (if you haven't checked out homestarrunner.com, it's pretty funny.  the strongbad emilas are THE BEST part.

here's the link to the strongbad email with the imac in it 
strongbad usually uses a pc with a dos interface, but it blew up, so he's using The Cheat's imac here...


----------



## binaryDigit (Feb 18, 2003)

What, no trekkies here.  How about "Star Trek IV, The Voyage Home" (or something like that).  It's the one with the whales.  There's this funny scene when Scotty is trying to interact with one of the classic Macs.  He proceeds to pick up the mouse and talk into it "computer, computer ...".  Can't remember if it was a Plus or SE or whatever.


----------



## Andy_Potvin (Feb 21, 2003)

ibook in Old School


----------



## Greystroke (Feb 21, 2003)

In Vince Gills new Video, I was just channel surfing the music channels, and his video concept is i guess about change and advancement or something and at one point it shows a record, then a 45 then 8-track then tapes, cd's and then an iPod.
It really took me by surprise.


----------



## twister (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe i'll actually watch that video next time it comes on.


----------



## tamma (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *Translation:  "I just saw an old clam shell iBook on Pokémon."
> And I think you mean Digimon.   *



No it was pokemon it was the dice game episode


----------



## mr. k (Feb 21, 2003)

don't know if anyone mentioned this but in 24 on fox theres millions of macs...  the good guys and the bad guys use them a whole lot.  CTU is almost powerbooks and flat panels... its pretty!!


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by binaryDigit _
> *What, no trekkies here.  How about "Star Trek IV, The Voyage Home" (or something like that).  It's the one with the whales.  There's this funny scene when Scotty is trying to interact with one of the classic Macs.  He proceeds to pick up the mouse and talk into it "computer, computer ...".  Can't remember if it was a Plus or SE or whatever. *



i just watched it and it's a Plus

also i saw a mac at the very end of Daredevil where the journalist was writing a column about him  but if anyone saw it I don't ever remembert there being a print key on a pro keyboard and being right next to the delete key at that


----------



## avg joe (Feb 22, 2003)

Jennie Garth uses both an iMac and a TiBook... funny that show aint doing better than it is.


----------



## alexachucarro (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh my word has anyone seen Final Destination 2 (sorry us Brits get later releases) the MOST blatent of product placement I have ever seen. Worse than bond.

I know Minority Report was the most obvious but it was part of the world that was being explained, sort of not blatent. But this jst took the biscuit.

A guy has just bought himself a big box home, oh it's got a whopping great apple logo onthe side. Cue 90 degree turn oh it's an iMac!!! For about 4 hours in shot. And a few hours later a girl is using her PowerBook and all we see is the back of it with a lovely glowing Apple logo! 

This is going too far!


----------



## Foxman26 (Mar 2, 2003)

The movie Swimfan has macs
Dark Angel also had a Ti Book
Lizzie McGuire on the disney channel has iMacs at that cyber cafe.
Carrie on Sex and the City writes on first gen G3 PowerBook.
There is a PowerBook in the movie What Women Want
Thats So Raven on fhte disney channel has first and second gen iBooks
i know theres more but....
Oh, heres whats funny
I was at target, and i saw a bluetooth kit, it just came with two bluetooth USB modules to make two laptops or computers talk to each other. On the box there was a picture of a guy and a girl, the guy had a Pismo and the girl had a second gen 12in iBook. The box said that the bluetooth software and hardware would only work with computers running windows. WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2003)

i'm pretty sure last night's episode of Stargate - SG1 had a 17" powerbook in the fire engine scene. i never saw the backside or the screen contents so i couldn't say for sure.


----------



## andrewxlt1 (Mar 2, 2003)

The movie How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days is loaded with new iMacs, dont ask me how i know  went to see it with my woman .. but kate hudson works for a magazine and all through the company are iMacs...


----------



## dtmdoc (Mar 2, 2003)

i dont watch it normally, but I had 
seen a tiBook in Smallville, with the episode with Christopher Reeve.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 3, 2003)

I was watching one of my DVDs the other day starring Jim Carrey and Mathew Broderick:

-The Cable Guy

Although, I have seen it MANY times it was the first time that I noticed  that the people at Mathew Broderick's company actually use Macs!  

Great movie with great computers


----------



## mr. k (Mar 3, 2003)

Heres a screenshot of an iBook in '24', its from the second episode of the second season.  Theres probably 12 more frames I could have grabbed, but I liked this one.


----------



## Greystroke (Mar 4, 2003)

Joe Somebody with Tim Allen

a couple of power books at the office...


----------



## maCutie (Mar 5, 2003)

both movies i saw yesterday...How to Lose a Guy in 10 days and 1 Hour Photo


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2003)

... just watching the Powerbook on What Women Want. 

oh, and an iMac in the library always in that movie.


----------



## malexgreen (Mar 22, 2003)

Ti Powerbook seen in the movie Brown Sugar, at least three times.


----------



## dtmdoc (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by malexgreen _
> *Ti Powerbook seen in the movie Brown Sugar, at least three times. *



i mentioned that one i think 

actually i saw on scrubs a 17" iMac on Dr. Kelso's desk
last night.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 30, 2003)

wow! there are a lot of posts here, so I will just throw this in maybe someone mentioned it already. I just saw Bringing Down the House, Steve Martin uses a Powerbook 

-Perseus


----------



## Randman (Mar 30, 2003)

The Recruit has some nice Macs in it, but it's peecees that are hacked. But Dell gets some face time as well.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Perseus _
> *I just saw Bringing Down the House, Steve Martin uses a Powerbook *


With OS X, which is atypical of most Mac sightings these days, even when the OS has been out for over two years now.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 31, 2003)

But Tuxedo with Jackie Chan has a PowerBook in it!


----------



## Ugg (Apr 6, 2003)

Here is a cartoon from today's paper, pretty funny    http://www.thenorm.com/strips/strips.php


----------



## Randman (Apr 12, 2003)

It's brief but there. In DreamCatcher, Jonesy (Damien Lewis) is talking about his mental warehouse. He's moving boxes with files around and saying how he trashed the memory of most song lyrics after he got his laptop. He then moves a box back up on the shelf and it reads "Apple G3 laptop" in magic marker on the cardboard box.


----------



## Scott_Bernard (Apr 12, 2003)

The Simpsons use Macs too!!!
lots of chapters show macs... the last I've seen is when they went a cyvercafe and is full of iMacs...
I'd like one cyberbercafe like these near my house : )
and Nelson uses a Newton in a chapter...


----------



## powermac (Apr 13, 2003)

One Hour Photo
ABC News with B. Walters
Queer as Folk


----------



## hulkaros (May 2, 2003)

...we have people who either aren't Comic Books fans or simply do not watch Comic Books bashed movies... Why?

Simply because I saw the other day the nice movie of Daredevil which features a nice TiBook in it  

Well, if someone mentioned this here before then I apologize for the above stuff x 2 

Daredevil was nice but oh, boy, wasn't Elektra something like: Ultra HOT!?


----------



## RPS (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *  With all these sightings one would think that more people owned Macs.  It's a sad thing that Microsoft is dominant in this area...   *



Yeah but remember, the rest of the movies have PC's.  

Also, Macs generally look better, which is the reason why they're in movies.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (May 2, 2003)

Jau & Silent Bob has a few G4's. Foxtrot (the comic) has an "iFruit". Every show on the WB primetime is full of macs (Smallville, Dawson's Creek, Gilmore Girls)
Hugh Grant had a cube in "About A Boy", and there was a powerbook in "Notting Hill." 

Best of all...there was an AUTHORIZED autobiography written by Bill Gates, and right above his head, there was a file menu being pulled down, it was very loarge on the cover....but it was a Mac OS9 file menu! HILARIOUS!


----------



## dtmdoc (May 6, 2003)

i dont know if it has been posted, but there was a quicksilver G4 in an old episode of Will and Grace, on Grace's desk in her office


----------



## Decado (May 6, 2003)

Coupling, second series, "the melty man cometh".
Patricks has a pink iMac in his bedroom.


----------



## Androo (May 6, 2003)

in CLONE HIGH, Principal Scudworth has an imac (it shows it in the first episode, the one with the nonalcoholic beer, for all you clone high fans (like me!)).


----------



## mr. k (May 6, 2003)

im about to go watch 24 and CTU has mac's galore...  almeda has a 15 inch, there are powermacs and apple displays all over...  the guy in charge of scene composition uses a mac too, i saw his story on apple.com.  tight show!


----------



## hazmat (May 7, 2003)

The oldest Mac I ever saw in a movie that I can remember is in The Manhattan Project from 1986.


----------



## dtmdoc (May 15, 2003)

Ross Geller on the season finale of Friends had a 15" tiBook.  The Apple logo was covered, but it was clearly a tiBook.


----------



## branded24 (May 15, 2003)

Daddy Day Care has a TiBook


----------



## Ricky (May 15, 2003)

I forgot to mention.  The show "American Family" on PBS has lots of Apple sightings, the most obvious one being where this one kid has a gigantic Apple Cinema Display sitting on his desk.  I'm pretty sure I've seen either an old clamshell iBook or a Powerbook G4 Ti in it as well.


----------



## dtmdoc (May 17, 2003)

Law & Order: SVU... a perp had a quicksilver tower.


----------



## mac_evangelist (May 20, 2003)

in the matrix the keyboard they use for the matrix code systems on board morphius's ship are apple extended but they have been customised the command key has some weird half moon thing any one else seen this


----------



## jokestar (May 22, 2003)

femme fatale, its a great movie, check it out


----------



## senne (May 22, 2003)

Ads of *Thalys* on big billboards in Belgium. It has an image of a Powerbook, the apple logo is clearly visible.


----------



## hulkaros (May 23, 2003)

...here movies with Macs in, I decided to post them here:

http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/films.html

and update the page whenever I watch a new movie (for me) with Macs in...

Note, that I live in Greece and most of the time movies both in theaters and DVDs are slower to appear, maybe some of my updates will be old news to you 

Well, EXCUSE ME


----------



## hazmat (May 23, 2003)

Cool.  Go see The Manhattan Project,  Fun movie and it has a Mac in it.  It's from 1986.


----------



## ApeintheShell (May 26, 2003)

Mighty Wind: Titanium Powerbook
and Flat Panel iMac


----------



## dtmdoc (May 26, 2003)

there was also a apple studio display in daddy day care in addition to the ti book.


----------



## edX (May 29, 2003)

Merlin: the Return features lots of original bondi blue imacs running some very sophisticated scientific apparatus that aids in dimensial travel. 

B movie at best. the imacs are the stars (even with tia carrera and adrian paul in it).


----------



## dtmdoc (Jun 8, 2003)

not sure if this was posted, but kelly osbourne had an i(ce)Book in an episode of the Osbournes


----------



## senne (Jun 9, 2003)

stupid TMF Awards had flat panel iMacs as decor. Just as decor. DECOR!!


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 9, 2003)

Some updates here:
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/films.html


----------



## Vyper (Jun 9, 2003)

In the Matrix Reloaded the Merovingian's office has a cinema display and an apple keyboard. Check it out on the VR at www.thematrix.com


----------



## jade (Jun 11, 2003)

in UPN's show gitlr friends,  Diana Ross' daughter house a Tibook


----------



## Evil Ryu (Jun 12, 2003)

A few here, from UK Television:

RI:SE (morning show) has a room full of iMacs and emacs. yum!

And AOL adverts over ehre always use Macs. Which I hate. they plaster PC screens ontop. Macs cant help looking good! They do have great and superiour funcuality to PC's as well!


----------



## fuzz (Jun 15, 2003)

I just saw The Royal Tenenbaums on DVD.  The one with Gene Hackman and Gywneth Paltrow.  I was surprised to see Apple LCD monitors in one of the scenes within a classroom.  I also thought I saw G4 cubes.  I'm confused now b/c I thought the movie took place in the 70s or 80s.  Something's not adding up.


----------



## Androo (Jun 17, 2003)

ummmmmm the show Undergrads they use like an imac i think, and for a webcam it always opens quicktime 4.


----------



## Randman (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm surprised that Hulkaros hasn't mentioned this  but in The Hulk, there are Macs galore. ::love:: Hulk even smashed one right to bits during his first rampage.


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm too lazy to read the whole thread... don't flame me if it's already here...
Eddie Muphy uses a 15" PowerBook in Daddy Day Care 
EDIT: In Daria, Jane installs a webcame onto her blueberry flavored iMac


----------



## j79 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *I'm surprised that Hulkaros hasn't mentioned this  but in The Hulk, there are Macs galore. ::love:: Hulk even smashed one right to bits during his first rampage.  *



Ahh, you beat me to it!

It was the only part of the movie I enjoyed.. 

"OH! A MAC! AHH! ANOTHER MAC!! YES YES! MORE MACS!"

The transistions were driving me crazy..
And.. the story wasn't that good. Seemed to just drag....


----------



## dtmdoc (Jul 16, 2003)

dont know if this was posted before but iMac and cube in the Drew Carrey show (with OS X screen shots).


----------



## bookem (Jul 17, 2003)

Many BBC series have apple displays & computers.   

For one,  'Spooks', the MI-5 thing.


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *I'm surprised that Hulkaros hasn't mentioned this  but in The Hulk, there are Macs galore. ::love:: Hulk even smashed one right to bits during his first rampage.  *



Yep! Hulk loves Macs, no doubt! 

Here are some updates...
http://homepage.mac.com/hulkaros/films.html


----------



## bootedbear (Jul 17, 2003)

Time Warner is runing a series of commercials in the Austin area pushing their wireless option. Each of the three commercials features the 15" Powerbook being toted around with the apple logo on the cover clearly visible throughout.

bear


----------



## Greystroke (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by j79 _
> *Ahh, you beat me to it!
> 
> It was the only part of the movie I enjoyed..
> ...



my finace grew up using a PC and hasn't yet seen the light, so i always make it a point to point out anything apple related in t.v. and movies. When that Apple Display and iMac first popped on to the screen all i did was nudge her and say 'hmmm'


----------



## sjb2016 (Aug 15, 2003)

Didn't actually see any Macs, but on Blind Date tonight on Spike (just got back from Japan and I love the first network for men) anyway, one of the captions for the guy, whom is a computer engineer, was "She's hotter than my iMac."  And in response to her question of "what are you hoping for" the caption was, "A new Titanium Powerbook with OS X"  God, I'm a doateless dork living my dates through Blind Date.  Shoot me.


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

He has silicon, she probably has silicone.  Best of the nerd's worlds.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 16, 2003)

There are mac's all over Orange County, California.

In the O.C. (...)
I saw a powerbook, and a few iMac's.  Just in one episode!


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 16, 2003)

Life as a House features an apple lcd display. Can't see the size, but it's definately an Apple. Also features a powerbook g3.

Freaky Friday featured many powerbooks (I think 5 was the total count), 2 iMac sightings and 1 eMac.


----------



## edX (Aug 16, 2003)

don't remember if anybody said "Kate and Leopold" or "Master of Disguise". I enjoyed spotting macs in both.


----------



## Arden (Aug 16, 2003)

Zoolander...


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2003)

I saw two movies yesterday that had macs: The Final Destination 2, severak times seeing notably a mac.
And Freddy vs Jason - one kid was using a mac keyboard


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2003)

MIB II, the OS of the Mercedes is OS-X (real Mercedes use Win-CE, but in MIB the car is really perfect... MIB cannot accept bugs, only worms)


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 16, 2003)

in Tiger Wood's book How I Play Golf he is using a 15 inch powerbook, so even the best golfer in the world knows...


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey, maybe 10.4 will be codenamed "Tiger."  That would make a really cool box.


----------



## mr. k (Aug 17, 2003)

How to lose a guy in 10 days -- there's macs all over Andies office.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 24, 2003)

i saw a mac in a strange spot for Spike TV (formerly TNN) they had a 17 inch powerbook with a Spike TV sticker on it and the Apple logo in full view, i was quite surprised


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35802 for a possible/partial rationalization...


----------



## pds (Aug 25, 2003)

Amazing Siting!!!!

I was watching an Arabic movie on local TV here in Cairo, a really strange flick about some woman who undergoes a sex-change, and there was an LC II (or maybe a III) with a 13 inch rounded face screen in the doctor's office. I was shocked! A little later, a psychiatrist was thumping away on a report with a pizza-box quadra!!

Wow!


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

Anybody remember the Playboy cover with the girl holding a clamshell iBook?  Huzzah!


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Anybody remember the Playboy cover with the girl holding a clamshell iBook?  Huzzah! *



this?


----------



## Arden (Aug 25, 2003)

rool:

Um, yeah, that's it.

That's quite an endorsement, I must say... associates Macs with "sexy."


----------



## xray (Aug 28, 2003)

Neither of these are sightings from TV or a Movie, but they are Apple sightings.

1.)
I saw Radiohead at the Tweeter Center (MA) a few weeks ago. The guitarist had a Powerbook G4 (15 I think) next to his keyboard setup. He would go over to it in between and even during songs to make changes to whatever program he was running. I assume it was running samples for his keyboard that he also plays. 

The reason I noticed it was because one of the on stage cameras was setup right behind it. Every time they switched to that camera you would see the back of the Powerbook, and the glowing Apple logo on the huge projectors they had on both sides of the stage. It was quite the advertisement for Apple & music professionals. 

2.)
I just checked out the new Microsoft Office System demo, and spotted a Powerbook G4 (with the logo photoshopped out). It is the first computer they show when you click on "Start Demo." I thought that was pretty cool.   

http://www.microsoft.com/office/preview/system/demo.asp


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

Um, that's not a Powerbook... it doesn't have the Apple logo, though they might have Photoshopped it out.  It looks whiter than the PB.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 28, 2003)

the only machine i see on there is orange, microsoft must be f-ing with us


----------



## xray (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Um, that's not a Powerbook... it doesn't have the Apple logo, though they might have Photoshopped it out.  It looks whiter than the PB. *



It's a Powerbook.  Look at the screen hinges & the location of the IR port. They just photoshopped the Apple logo.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 29, 2003)

are you sure?  i have never seen a powerbook that thick, especially in the screen


----------



## xray (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nb3004 _
> *the only machine i see on there is orange, microsoft must be f-ing with us *



You have to click on "Start Demo" to see the Powerbook


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 29, 2003)

oh ok that is one i think, i dont like to explore miscrosoft pages much


----------



## Mat (Sep 2, 2003)

I am sort of saddened that I saw this, But Oprah had the iPod as one of her favourite things on one show - and each audience member got one for themselves - that'd be awesome - pity she didn't have G5s.  (I apologise if this has already been posted)


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

This is the first I've heard of it, since I don't watch the diva queen of daytime TV.  Don't apologize unless you know it's already been posted, and in that case, don't post it.


----------



## mr. k (Sep 3, 2003)

There was an iPod on the OC last night, and then there's an iPod in the target commercial.  iPod's are all over 50 cent's exclusive video in the apple music store too - and I saw a powerbook somewhere but can't remember where :^(


----------



## edX (Sep 3, 2003)

apple's galore on MI-5. the entire british secrect service is run with them according to this show.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

MI-5?


----------



## edX (Sep 4, 2003)

MI-5 is on A&E. new episodes air on tuesday nights. it's a brit show, made for the bbc. pretty good really.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

How about some details?  What does it stand for, what's the show about, what genre is it, etc.?


----------



## bobw (Sep 4, 2003)

Look in your TV guide. It's a good show.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 4, 2003)

> I am sort of saddened that I saw this, But Oprah had the iPod as one of her favourite things


   did she give away firewire card to so the windows users could use em


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 4, 2003)

i saw a powerbook in an american eagle ad, a thin model was sitting on the floor usuing it


----------



## Arden (Sep 5, 2003)

Bob, I don't have cable, and unless they give show synopses, the TV Guide won't help me.


----------



## Mat (Sep 5, 2003)

> did she give away firewire card to so the windows users could use em



As far as I know she gave them the iPods as they come boxed.  So there were probably 300 PC users with iPods they didn't know how to plug in.


----------



## bobw (Sep 5, 2003)

Arden

I've seen you tell others to Search, why don't you;

http://www.aetv.com/tv/shows/mi5/


----------



## Arden (Sep 5, 2003)

Cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Canada-Man (Sep 5, 2003)

Take a look at this picture of the October 2000 playboy cover

http://wonderclub.com/magazines/playboy/2000/october2000.jpg


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 5, 2003)

already covered on the last page, a classic though if i do say so myself


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mat _
> *As far as I know she gave them the iPods as they come boxed.  So there were probably 300 PC users with iPods they didn't know how to plug in. *


 I saw that. The 15 gig too. My jaw dropped.

In case you guys wanted to know, Oprah has seasonal episodes called Oprah's favorite things, where she gives audience members stuff. An audience member can walk out with anywhere between $200 and $1000 worth of free stuff.

And tickets to watch the show are free.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 5, 2003)

I just saw finally Real Women Have Curves. (I enjoyed it a lot).

Jimmy has a clamshell iBook in it, and maybe an iMac - (I'll have to resee it to be sure). I'm happy to see "computers provided by Apple Computer" in the end of the movie, as I like good alternative movies. A Californian-made, but mexican-american and ... if you happen to see it somehwere, see it. I missed it in the cinema, and I'm afraid the movie never comes to too many countries. Good luck finding it!


----------



## Mat (Sep 7, 2003)

There's a real estate ad in Australia with a green old school iMac


----------



## dtmdoc (Sep 7, 2003)

Deliver Us From Eva...

One of the Dandrige Sisters had a Titanium Powerbook next to a Compaq notebook (yuck!)


----------



## Mat (Sep 9, 2003)

Alias had 14" iBooks


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Mmm... sexy


----------



## dtmdoc (Sep 14, 2003)

dont know if it has been mentioned but i've seen a 22 or 23" apple flat screen display on making the band 2 with p diddy and company.

also, there was an iBook in a scene from Fighting Tempations


----------



## Ricky (Sep 15, 2003)

Mac OS X is starting to pop up in a couple of commercials (finally!!).  The latest one I saw was one for Adelphia Cable, but I wish they would stop superimposing those lousy Windows cursors on the screen...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 15, 2003)

this sighting isnt on tv or movies but i have a seen a lot more ipods or at least ipod ear buds on people around school and anywhere really where young adults would be


----------



## mfsri (Sep 23, 2003)

NBC's new show 'Happy Family' had an iMac in tonights show. They used it with iCal.


----------



## Mat (Sep 23, 2003)

CSI had an iBook and an iMac
Then CSI: Miami had another iMac

Good work Bruckheimer!

A Planet Ark ad in Australia uses an iMac screen as border for the two people on the ad to stand in.

Australian Idol was also using an iBook to import photos using iPhoto - I'm saddened that I was watching that.


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

You have an Elmo the Grouch (?) avatar, and you're saddened to be watching American Idol?  You should be.


----------



## steven_lufc (Sep 24, 2003)

Australian soap Neighbours has an IT room full of flat screen iMacs for video editing! 

I also read an article in MacFormat UK that said in Hollywood all the good guys have Macs and all the baddies have boring beige PC's !! lol. You can work out the ending to a film by the computer each person is using!!


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeah, that's a bit of an old rumor, common knowledge, whatever you want to call it.  Hollywood folks like the Mac for FCP and its ease of use, so they decide to promote it whenever possible.

I think it's funny when they splice a scene from multiple takes at different times, and you can tell because of what the computer's doing.  Like on 24, they booted up a G4 and showed it up one moment, then the next it was still booting!  I was like, wait a minute...

*Yawn* Time for bed... ::sleepy::


----------



## Mat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey first of all my avatar is Animal from The Muppets - he's 'wickid'

and it was Australian Idol not American Idol.


----------



## quiksan (Sep 24, 2003)

maybe already posted, but here are 2:

In the trailer for "Stuck on You" (with Matt Damon and Greg Kinear), Matt Damon is using an iBook while his conjoined twin brother (greg) is trying to get it on with some female.

the other night on "While You Were Out" (my wife turned it on, but I enjoyed watching too...), the lady was a graphic designer and had a Power Mac G4 tower in her office.


----------



## Mat (Sep 26, 2003)

Please don't deactivate my account for admitting to this, it's not my fault is was just on TV and I happened to see it.

I saw an old school iMac on the Lizzie McQuire show.  I do realise how sad and wrong that is.

Mat


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

LOL... I think you're safe there. 

I saw a Powerbook on something the other day, I think it was the pressroom on the gubernatorial candidate special episode of The Tonight Show.


----------



## quiksan (Sep 26, 2003)

i think it's funny how some shows don't want to advertise products for free, so they'll put a little circle sticker over the apple logo on the powerbooks.  I see that a lot.  But *I* know it's an Apple!


----------



## mfsri (Oct 3, 2003)

Last night on ER there was an iPod. The good thing about it is someone asked what it was and he responded "Its an iPod a digital music player". Not bad for Apple with ER's ratings.


----------



## larry2161941 (Oct 3, 2003)

The star in Under the Tuscany Sky had a Clamshell with printer .

LarryD


----------



## mr. k (Oct 4, 2003)

24 used to be full of mac's, but now the press says that microsoft want's to look cool too and is outfitting 24 with PC's.  I really hope they keep their mac's, because for one mac's are friggin awesome, and they look real killer running pseudo unix hacker programs and gps cellphone locator programs...
October 24th for 24(3) I think, and I can't wait for some reason...


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 5, 2003)

I saw Lucia Y El Sexo yesterday. I was disappointed as all  hte computers in the movie were pcs...


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

JD had an iPod on Scrubs, a girl had a gumdrop iMac on L.A. Dragnet, and I saw a couple other iPods I think.

Not an Apple sighting, but worth mentioning:  James Marsters, who plays Spike on Buffy & Angel, brought his son to my work the other day.  I said hi to him and shook his hand, and I mentioned that he was there to one of the leads and she told me that we're not supposed to make a big deal over it.  So I was like "oops."  Of course, I didn't tell her I shook his hand or anything.


----------



## redsh101 (Oct 14, 2003)

i saw "Runaway Jury" last night at a preview screening; John Cusack has a gen 1 imac [blueberry] running osx and a gen 1 or 2 ipod which plays an important role in the movie.
Also, there is a control room in the movie which features cinema displays and at least 6 ti powerbooks.


----------



## edX (Oct 15, 2003)

martin grammatica is 'teaching' a bunch of kids to use computers in a room full of original style imacs in an NFL/United Way commercial.


----------



## Arden (Oct 15, 2003)

The latest Mac Addict staff video shows an office with a G5 and a Powerbook.  But I don't suppose that counts...


----------



## robmcq (Oct 18, 2003)

Days of Our Lives used to have black and white Mac from 1993 to 1997, then Blueberry iMac in 2000. After 2001, there is no Macs in it.

EDIT: Oh. I forgot there is full of gray iMacs in movie "Clockstopper"


----------



## MnM (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey, I am not sure but i think in "What I like about you" the tv show with amanda bynes, there is always a Imac in the back ground. I always see it multiple times in the back ground whiles she's acting . Look over the couch she sits in and u will see it


----------



## dtmdoc (Oct 18, 2003)

i just saw Good Boy! and the boy Owen had in his room an iMac


----------



## edX (Oct 18, 2003)

Spike Tv has a powerbook featured, and i mean featured as in that's all there is in the picture besides their logo, in one of their station id spots that they always show before going back to the program.


----------



## robmcq (Oct 18, 2003)

If only I could create a web site "Mac in Movies,  TV Shows and Soap Opera".
Could be fun to do at the free time!

Edit: Remove "Macs in Pubic Places"


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robmcq _
> *"Macs in pubic places!"*


 That's not allowed on this board...


----------



## robmcq (Oct 19, 2003)

D-oh! Okay, I'll edit my message.

Edit: *Done*

Can I ask why it deson't allowed on this board?


----------



## edX (Oct 19, 2003)

arden is joking. 

and as for wanting a thread about it, last i checked you can start threads just like everybody else.


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

Yes, it was a joke... the way you wrote it (forgetting the L), it sounded like "Macs in your crotch" or something.  LOL, all you had to do was add the L.


----------



## Mat (Nov 18, 2003)

School of Rock has a PowerBook in it.


----------



## edX (Nov 18, 2003)

there was a nice imac managing the business of an online voyeur site on CSI Miami tonight. only they picked it to be the one that got hacked into and a forged email sent from. the imac owner wasn't the murderer. the guy in charge of all the pc's that ran the site was the guilty one.


----------



## lilliedugg (Nov 18, 2003)

SEINFELD : It started with a classsic, and after that i remember they changed it witha powerbook duo and dockingstaion with a 17 inch screen, then they upgraded to the 20th century mac...
You can see in the corner in Jerrys apartment in every episode...

The TRIBE : Loots of macs and TiBooks, but they all have a TRIBE logo sticked over the apple logo.

... and in numerous others, but very often, at least here in norway, they coverup the logo .Pathetic.

FRIENDS : In some episodes you spot imacs, but numerous times when Chandler is reading a magazine it´s MacWorld he´s reading.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 18, 2003)

In friends I saw a powerbook with the apple covered


----------



## Arden (Nov 19, 2003)

24's been going for a few weeks now, and of course they all use G5's.  With iSights.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice big cinema displays too, and Jack has a 15" powerbook.


----------



## dtmdoc (Nov 30, 2003)

titanium powerbook in a Nissan Xterra commercial (in the back cabin)


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 30, 2003)

I thiiiiink I saw a mac or macs in Hackers... the smiling classic apple face. I saw that movie yesterday, a really good example on how bad a dubbed version can be .. it was just sooo bad in italian.


----------



## macnewguy (Dec 1, 2003)

In one episode of Everybody loves Raymond, Ray uses a powerbook G3 I think for a few seconds.


----------



## Foxman26 (Dec 2, 2003)

Im not positive but I believe I caught a look at either a 15in Albook or 17in in the new Volkswagen Phaeton commercial.


----------



## Andy_Potvin (Dec 3, 2003)

Mac Sighting in Wicker Park (new movie in post)


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

The Drew Carey Show has Macs everywhere.  Drew sometimes has a tangerine iBook in his living room, and Mimi has an iMac on her desk at work, among others.

This has probably been mentioned already, though I just thought about it.


----------



## edX (Dec 4, 2003)

arden - sometimes you should read threads before you reply to them.


----------



## pds (Dec 5, 2003)

I was waltzing through the playroom and saw some cartoon the kids were watching - waltzing through, really!  - called Fairly Odd Parents. The kid gets sucked into the internet and appears on the screens of ten different people's computers, everyone with a Mac looking interface.


----------



## quiksan (Dec 5, 2003)

I got the REI catalog last night (hiking and camping gear for those asking, "What's REI?") and there was an ad for their website in the catalog, and the image of the website was on an original 15" tiBook.


ok, so it's not tv/film, but i found it!


----------



## Anim8r (Dec 5, 2003)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> I thiiiiink I saw a mac or macs in Hackers... the smiling classic apple face. I saw that movie yesterday, a really good example on how bad a dubbed version can be .. it was just sooo bad in italian.



Remarkably Giaguara, it pretty much sucks in any language.
Not even a semi-nude shot of AJ.
And she says her Mac has a new Pentium 4 (or some such nonsense) in it... I almost gagged in the theatre!


----------



## StarLee (Dec 14, 2003)

Uptown Girl. the little girl has cinema display on her room and the mother has 17" Tibook.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 14, 2003)

Woah I watched "40 days and 40 nights" ... It was hard to see scene without Apple in it. I saw 17" Studio Display's and G4 Cubes' (I was SOOO smug! heh). There were a few G3 PowerBooks too, but everyone was using OS 9. *gag*


----------



## Mat (Dec 14, 2003)

Was watchin' Scrubs the other day, it had a 15" iMac


----------



## edX (Dec 14, 2003)

"2 Weeks Notice" stars Sandra Bullock and features an apple laptop in the legal aid office.


----------



## StarLee (Dec 14, 2003)

umm... anyone into manga, have u heard about Chobits? its about persocom (human robots). The power button and the display of the cartoon is definitely mac ...


----------



## Foxman26 (Dec 15, 2003)

On the spanish channel. There is a commercial for a set of dvds to teach you English. In the commercial there is a TiBook. Go spanish people....


----------



## bobw (Dec 15, 2003)

Thought I saw Sadam being pulled out of his hole clutchng a 17" G4 PB


----------



## fuzz (Dec 15, 2003)

the Powerbook was in the Sprint TV commercial where there were ppl sitting around in a group in chairs in a building ....


----------



## quiksan (Dec 15, 2003)

bobw said:
			
		

> Thought I saw Sadam being pulled out of his hole clutchng a 17" G4 PB



lmao!!!
nice.


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

A Good Guys ad I saw this evening featured a camcorder ::sleepy::, a picture phone ::sleepy::, and an iPod .


----------



## StarLee (Dec 25, 2003)

Nigella Bites - Nigella lawson using an eMac on her study room.


----------



## Arden (Dec 25, 2003)

I watched Finding Nemo last night... in Making Nemo, a lot of people had desktop or laptop Macs, and they even had a tangerine iMaquarium. 

I also liked when they showed some of the possible names for one of the boats, including iBoat.


----------



## speedraycer (Dec 25, 2003)

Conan O'Brien gave a plug to Apple tonight in his "How to be a Santa" clip.  In response to the "do not promise anything" rule, he replied "I cannot promise to give anybody a Macintosh computer?".

Well I thought it was funny.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Randman (Dec 26, 2003)

Sorry if I repeated (too lazy to look back, shame on me), but there's a few Apple sightings, billboard, computer, in Scary Movie 3.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 26, 2003)

Has anyone mentioned "Office Space" yet?  That has an OS 9-ish interface on every machine.


----------



## cybergoober (Dec 26, 2003)

Cinema Displays were quite prominent in Paycheck.

There were also Macs galore in Stuck On You (Matt Damon's character uses a 12" AlBook)

It's funny 'cause now when I spot a Mac on TV or in film when I turn to my wife she's all like, "Yeah, yeah. I saw it." I've trained her well


----------



## Arden (Dec 26, 2003)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> It's funny 'cause now when I spot a Mac on TV or in film when I turn to my wife she's all like, "Yeah, yeah. I saw it." I've trained her well


LOL... My family doesn't seem to care.  I always notice, and they never give an indication of even having noticed.


----------



## Golfer099 (Dec 27, 2003)

Now a days a lot of movies still use macs but they either grey out the apple or put stickers on it.  WTF?  Mr. deeds for example greys out the Apple logo on the obvious TiBook.


----------



## fryke (Dec 27, 2003)

'Love Actually' has lotsa Macs. And a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig iMac ad in the final airport scene. I thought it was almost too big. Do they show that picture in the US at all? (It's a _tad_ anti-american, although in a very, very funny way. And Billy Bob Thornton rocks as Mr. Texan President of the States...)


----------



## quiksan (Dec 27, 2003)

this may have already been mentioned long ago - but Daddy DayCare - I just saw it the other day, and Eddie Murphy's character uses a powerbook.


----------



## cedrikfd (Dec 28, 2003)

This one is not a movie or a TV series.
It's a video clip.

Sky Sweetman, Bill. E. Shakespear (or something like that)
The girl is using a PowerBook G4 15'' (I think) and using a kind of software like iMovie.


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 29, 2003)

Golfer099 said:
			
		

> Now a days a lot of movies still use macs but they either grey out the apple or put stickers on it.  WTF?  Mr. deeds for example greys out the Apple logo on the obvious TiBook.



Would have to do with either not having to pay Apple for the use of the logo, or Apple not paying them to advertise. Though I thought Apple used to have a big thing about supplying computers to movies, just to get the product placement (and since they look better, it's a win win situation)


----------



## Hypernate (Dec 29, 2003)

I've noticed a big trend in music videos at th emoment (please don't shoot me if i've missed someone saying this!). 50 Cent, for example. Not my type of music, but lots of those artists feature iPods in their videos. Apparently Apple has a deal with some of these people. I heard that Apple pays 50 Cent quite a bit to FEATURE the iPod in the clip. Not just show it, but advertise it.


----------



## dtmdoc (Dec 29, 2003)

The new movie with Diane Keaton has her using a TiBook
in the trailer.


----------



## hauffen (Dec 30, 2003)

A few days ago, a PBS special showed two of my favorites: Andrea Bocelli and TI. I think it was called "Return to Toscany." Bocelli singing for friends and family in restaurant. The Powerbook was shown often as another "musical instrument" of Bocelli's musicians. It was music to my ears!


----------



## WinWord10 (Jan 1, 2004)

Every computer in School of Rock was a mac. At least 5 iMacs and a powerbook.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2004)

just saw pay check. really bad movie, but could not be without noticing the multiple apple monitors in it.

and the preview of the barber shop 2 has a powerbook...


----------



## Arden (Jan 2, 2004)

I saw an iMac or an iBook on a repeat of Friends recently.


----------



## sinnwell (Jan 5, 2004)

Last night on Queer Eye for the Straight Guy, the guy had an original G4 (smoke) on his desk.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry if this was already said but I don't see it, at least not yet  At the end of the credits of the latest Lord of the Rings there is an Apple


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

That's because they used Shake...


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

One of the finalists for user-submitted commercials showing the flaws in the Bush administration at www.moveon.org has a Mac desktop... the link is here (high bandwidth) and here (low bandwidth).


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

i saw sopranos series 3 .. those parts where meadow is with her bf in the campus .. noah has a clamshell ibook.


----------



## dtmdoc (Feb 1, 2004)

The super bowl pregame had Duran Duran and there was a 17"
pBook in the mixup


----------



## dtmdoc (Feb 1, 2004)

also os x was featured prominently in tonight's episode of sex and the city,
along with a 17" pBook (of course not including the pismo of Carrie's)


----------



## quiksan (Feb 1, 2004)

in one of the most recent American Chopper episodes (the finishing of the POW bike), they took it to get photographed, and the photographer (petrocelli) was using an Albook.


----------



## Urbansory (Feb 1, 2004)

Not sure if it is mentioned, but i was playing True Crime Streets of LA, and on a computer in the EOD office, Mac OS X. I was like damn, some 3D artist had a sense of humor.


----------



## pds (Feb 5, 2004)

CNN International hosts the Music Room which ran a 5 minute bit on iPod djs

Nasty bit, also CNN International. They used a cartoonized old powerbook 145 to illustrate the development of myDoom...


----------



## Randman (Feb 8, 2004)

A few scenes with different Macs in Lost in Translation.

  And not a sighting, but a recent interview with Duran Duran guitarist John Taylor on the band hitting the road once again had him saying he didn't mind all of the traveling and sleeping in hotels all of the time as long as he had his guitar and his Apple iPod with him.


----------



## Randman (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh, and I've noticed Macs in a local cable company advertising campaign, print and broadcast, promoting a broadband sign-up deal and the joys of wireless connectivity.


----------



## Pippin (Feb 8, 2004)

New Uk Twix Advert, Powermac G4 quicksilver!


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 8, 2004)

Marriot ads showing powerbooks and iSights being used.


----------



## TRITON (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi this is my first New Thread here   
last night i was watching the Grammy Awards on tv, and there was an add shown for "http://www.whatsthedownload.com/". There was a girl using a IBOOK with the Apple Logo hidden by a sticker, the interface she was useing was OS /X and she was stealing music !!!  I wonder how Apple feels about this, and someone steeling music on their IBOOK, when they run ITMS?
Did anyone else notice this? 

Thanx


----------



## fryke (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, it's more of an _ad_ for Apple than something they might get angry about. Also: With the removed Apple logo, many will probably _not_ recognise the iBook. (I've seen the ad, and as an Apple user surely recognised it. But Windows users? Nah...)


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 9, 2004)

I saw another ad with a sticker over the logo of a an apple laptop.  My 5 year old said it was an Apple Mac.  And followed with a question.  Daddy, why didn't that apple have a bite out of it?  Kids are observent.


----------



## speedfreak (Feb 9, 2004)

Adelphia cable ad for broadband cable.  Girl using an iMac to listen to streaming radio and share pictures.


----------



## lilbandit (Feb 11, 2004)

stargate SG1 on sky television last night, probably an old episode in the US but it was the one where the tv crew film what happens in stargate command. when they are editing the footage they use final cut pro and an apple keyboard with colour coded keys.


----------



## steven_lufc (Feb 11, 2004)

Just finished a DVD marathon of the second series of 24... man, are they sponsored by Apple or what??!! iBooks, Powerbooks, iMacs, Powermacs, Apple Cinema displays, Mac OSX startup screen, the opening and the innards of a G4 tower. Unfortunately they have the odd Dell too


----------



## edX (Feb 11, 2004)

actually that stargate episode sounds like the previews for this friday's episode here in the states.

ipods were mentioned, not shown, on last nite's NCIS


----------



## Arden (Feb 11, 2004)

steven_lufc said:
			
		

> Just finished a DVD marathon of the second series of 24... man, are they sponsored by Apple or what??!! iBooks, Powerbooks, iMacs, Powermacs, Apple Cinema displays, Mac OSX startup screen, the opening and the innards of a G4 tower. Unfortunately they have the odd Dell too


 No kidding... they must be, or something.  This season (despite being 2 or 3 years in the future), CTU uses G5's and iSights, and they actually used the iSights in one episode.  (Not last night's, though.  Last night, they had to get a worm out of the system.)


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

The SNL recurring skit Jared's Room (which is a supposed webcam show) has been updated from an OS 9 Netscape browser to an OS X Explorer browser, complete with floating Dock when they close the window.  Although the cursor moves to the left of the close widget to close it... odd.

Also, I saw a flat-panel iMac in a Carmax commercial... yeah, I know, whoop-de-do.


----------



## dtmdoc (Feb 22, 2004)

charlotte's husband from sex in the city is on a titanium PB


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 22, 2004)

I see apples on comcast commercials all the time


----------



## dtmdoc (Feb 22, 2004)

ray romano has a pismo on an episode of everybody loves raymond


----------



## dtmdoc (Feb 29, 2004)

nick and jessica have a 12" powerbook on the newlyweds


----------



## edX (Feb 29, 2004)

"the boy" on 8 Simple Rules has an imac with isight and does webcasts from his bedroom with them.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 1, 2004)

I posted it laready before, but Real Women Have Curves there is at least one clamshell iBook and maybe an iMac.. I bought the dvd saturday.. the next level of Mac-spotting; buying dvds with macs on them?


----------



## nmm88 (Mar 1, 2004)

In "Welcome to Mooseport" a couple of the Presidents advisors are using powerbooks


----------



## octane (Mar 1, 2004)

Once saw a mac in a porn film .. wasn't paying too much notice to it, though...


----------



## edX (Mar 1, 2004)

saw an apple laptop on the District saturday nite. it belonged to an internet developer who lost his fortune and so kidnapped his own daughter to bilk his brother-in-law out of a million dollars in ransom money.


----------



## jobsen_ski (Mar 2, 2004)

bookem said:
			
		

> Absolutely Fabulous (UK sitcom) - G4 cube/flatpanel



Dont know what series you have been watching but the new series theyve got a G4 imac 17" I think! ::ha::


----------



## Randman (Mar 2, 2004)

Watched Training Day on DVD and saw an iMac, a blueberry one.


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks to my son, I get to watch a fair amount of Fairly Odd Parents on Nick (of course, I love to watch it too ).  Timmy's dad is using what looks like a PowerBook G4 while looking for a cool job...of course, it's Nickelodeon so that fruit on the laptop is a pear.  ::ha::


----------



## mr. k (Mar 3, 2004)

Comcast had an ad for Cable Internet with an airbrushed Twelve Inch PowerBook.


----------



## cybergoober (Mar 3, 2004)

Not _really_ a sighting but:

Just watched Monsters, Inc. on DVD the other day and towards the end when Mike is looking at himself on the magazine there is a Mac-like ad on the back.

I could only make out: "Introducing the all-new" couldn't make out the rest. The bottom  of the ad said "Scare Different."

It was really quick, but knowing the Apple/Pixar relationship I went back and paused at that part and zoomed in.

Thought that was pretty neat.


----------



## dtmdoc (Mar 3, 2004)

A Febreeze ad had an old school iMac in the background


----------



## nb3004 (Mar 3, 2004)

ludacris uses two iSights and OSX to video chat to two women at the same time,lol , the song and video aren't that great though.


----------



## mi5moav (Mar 7, 2004)

If anyone watched alias on the 7th of march the bomb was actually a spray painted black ipod base station with a nokia 3600 series phone inards on the inside. It was pretty amazing how easily everyone watched it spotted it. Every item apple macs its shape is almost instantly recognized from mice to speakers from ipods to powermacs from base stations to ichat cameras they stretch design to the limits.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 8, 2004)

I saw Something's gotta give yesterday in a plane. the old woman had a 17" powerbook ..


----------



## edX (Mar 8, 2004)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> If anyone watched alias on the 7th of march the bomb was actually a spray painted black ipod base station with a nokia 3600 series phone inards on the inside. It was pretty amazing how easily everyone watched it spotted it. Every item apple macs its shape is almost instantly recognized from mice to speakers from ipods to powermacs from base stations to ichat cameras they stretch design to the limits.



i think you mean it was an airport base station. not an ipod. yea, it was pretty easy to recognize.


----------



## mr. k (Mar 8, 2004)

there was a gap ad on comedy central the other day and the ultra hip gap fashion model wore an ipod in one of his outfits.


----------



## bobbo (Apr 12, 2004)

IDK if anyone's said this, I read a few pages and didn't see it, but there are power books in School of Rock.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 27, 2004)

I saw a History Channel (US Cable TV)  and they had a "Modern Marvels" focus on digital technology. They had Apple computer all through the program. They actually gave Apple credit for the first  "User Friendly personal computer", the first digital camera (with Kodak), the first PDA Newton (and man did they dig current PDAs saying "only today ..." are PDAs catching up (was recorded in 2002) to the Newton "which was ahead of it's time". Also, they gave Final Cut Pro loads of credit(about 3 minutes worth) saying ordinary people can now edit like the pros. Lastly, they were going over the history of digital CDs and talking about music. Then came the bit about MPEG music and Napster. They showed the first MP3 player then came back to the future with the iPod! They actually gave heaps of credit to the iPod and said how it is changing the way people are listening to music.  

The program had so many Apple first in it it look like a hour long Apple history (with a small pre-Apple Computer firsts). It was great.


----------



## chevy (Aug 13, 2004)

Did I see correctly ? the last movement before the athlets come in was directed by guys wearing the nice white hear plugs... !


----------



## Pippin (Aug 13, 2004)

Aye thats right man, while directing the most important sports event in the world they were all listening to their iPods.
Nice One.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 13, 2004)

Not all white earphones are connected to iPods.


----------



## MBHockey (Aug 13, 2004)

I saw the little apple earbuds in a commercial for some kind of shoes today.


----------



## jobsen_ski (Aug 13, 2004)

I thought  they were ipod earplugs to at first but the BBC cameras zoomed right in along a line of them and they definatly werent looked much cheaped the stick that connects to the wire was also square (ish)!


----------



## kcore (Aug 17, 2004)

Apple has a whole division that does nothing but markets their computers to get into movies.


----------



## enathan1085 (Aug 22, 2004)

The Chappelle Show episode....21.... i think.  It's the skit "When Keeping It Real Goes Wrong" and Chappelle is sitting in an office with a aluminum powerbook open in front of him.  looks like a 17 incher (although it does have a sticker conveniently located over the apple symbol on the lid of the laptop).


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 23, 2004)

I saw Garden State over the weekend, Largeman's Dad has a Apple Cinema Display 23" inch and a G4 Cube in his office.


----------



## diablojota (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is an iMac pictured in this website 
http://www.awolmachine.com/page-2.htm


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 6, 2004)

I now see Apple is marketing on Fox News. When a launch of a video clip there is an ad for the iLife 04 and Mac OS X.  I am also seeing more Apple adds (iTunes and such) on the the US cable networks of A&E, Discovery channel, TLC channel, History channel and the SciFi channel.  

I hope Apple keeps it up because since iLife 04 I am hearing a lot of talk from Windows only users. I believe the pushing of iLife can really help in the sales of Macs.


----------



## markceltic (Sep 7, 2004)

The other night on the show Mythbusters the guys were talking to a professor of marine biology at Berkley I think,anyway in the lab you could see a slew of different macs.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 7, 2004)

Was Daddy Daycare mentioned???  I saw it yesterday (hit right at home since I have 2 kids) and Eddie Murphy's character had a PowerBook G4.  Looked like the TiBook version.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Not sure if this is mentioned but in the MTV cartoon Undergrads, Nitz has a G3 iMac and Gimpy has a load of macs in his dorm, he even states well i've been using that Apple IIe as a nightstand.  I just recently noticed that when i got the first (and only thanks to the idiots at MTV) season of it on DVD.


----------



## markceltic (Sep 19, 2004)

The shows producers of the Biker Build Offs has an iBook he used to show each of the competitors what the other was doing.This was on our Discovery channel last night.


----------



## Mat (Sep 22, 2004)

iPod and iMac on The OC


----------



## cq107 (Sep 30, 2004)

on UPN - America's next top model. 
Coolest thing - they showed Tyra Banks on an new Powerbook looking at some photos from the days shoot - the camera showed the screen, and she moused over to the top corner - "bam" expose's power was exposed to millions of people - she did the "show all application windows" and all the pics were onscreen... cool stuff... Gotta love that the creative people all use apples...


----------



## kramm (Oct 2, 2004)

on Will & Grace, Will and Jack were at a tv studio and they had a brand spankin new iMac on the desk. funny too... that show it taped a month and a half in advance. they had that a while before it was out.


dont know if this was mentioned....... but in one of the new old navy commercials, where the employees are in cubicles, they have the now "old" iMacs. you can even see itunes open in one shot.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 2, 2004)

i noticed that as well...iMac G4's during the happy commericals or whatever they're called.


----------



## garymum4d (Oct 2, 2004)

Here in the UK we have a show on Saturday nights called "Ant and Dec's Saturday night takeaway". The climax of tonight's show was Robbie William's singing his new single surrounded by 6 NEW 20 inch iMacs showing what i think is his video.


----------



## markceltic (Oct 2, 2004)

During a commercial on Spike TV for their check-up or check-out campaign a guy sitting in an outdoor cafe was on his Powerbook.Also caught another ad for a franchise of video vending machines where some guy who's supposed to be on the road gets a Dvd to play on his ol' clamshell iBook.


----------



## Tetano (Oct 4, 2004)

Yesterday, or the day before, on the italian tv news, there was an image of Enzo Baldoni, the italian pacifist journalist killed in Iraq, with his powerbook G4.... this post is also a good opportunity to remember him, and all the innocents killed in Iraq...


----------



## senne (Oct 5, 2004)

RTBF (Belgian TV station in French) has been obliged to not use Macs in all shows anymore. It seemed like they were promoting Apple, because they just used them too much.   

Well, maybe they used many Macs.. But is that a reason to ban Macs from the screen ??


----------



## rod_allen (Oct 13, 2004)

According to the latest series of BBC1's SPOOKS (Mondays, 21.00), MI5 (the spycatchers) is mainly equipped with Macs

Rod


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 13, 2004)

This has to have been mentioned, but in the movie Runaway Jury there are Macs everywhere.  Part of the movie, the bad guy is hiding stuff but they can't find where, a second look at surveillance shows he put the files on his 1G iPod, they are ordered to go back and confiscate the "mp3 player".


----------



## Convert (Oct 13, 2004)

Tetano said:
			
		

> Yesterday, or the day before, on the italian tv news, there was an image of Enzo Baldoni, the italian pacifist journalist killed in Iraq, with his powerbook G4.... this post is also a good opportunity to remember him, and all the innocents killed in Iraq...



Being Iraqi british I'd like to say thanks for taking some care and consideration into what's going on over there.


Anyhow, on the BBC, Monarch of the Glen, the Lord person dude, has a powerbook G3. It made me laugh, because on the G3, the apple's upside down on the cover when it's open.

I then saw it on Eastenders (some dude had one) and one of the characters SMASHED IT UP!

Excuse me,
SMASHED IT UP! HE SMASHED IT UP!!!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Oct 14, 2004)

rod_allen said:
			
		

> According to the latest series of BBC1's SPOOKS (Mondays, 21.00), MI5 (the spycatchers) is mainly equipped with Macs



There's also a reality TV type show on BBC2 at the moment called 'Spy' (I think it's a repeat from BBC3), where members of the public are trained to become spies.

I've not really watched much of it (it's an interesting programme, but I've usually been cooking dinner at the time), but when I have caught some I've seen them using OSX and I've spotted them some Powerbooks every now and again.


So, clearly Apple computers are a spy's number one choice.


----------



## Jeffo (Oct 14, 2004)

nkuvu said:
			
		

> Hate to admit that I watched this, but The Net had Macs all over.  What I thought was funny was how the big bad virus started.  By pressing escape.  My escape key is pretty dusty -- don't use it much.  On Windows I used it all the time.  Think that the writers might not have been working on Macs?



not to be picky but i think it was control + esc +click (on pi symbol) to activate it.  yeah that is a widespread key combo on a mac!!!


sorry if some of these are repeats i did not have time to read them all.
- seinfeld has always had them

- drew carey is a huge fan of them.  i saw him on "the view" with those four women (i only watched because of him and the victoria secrets models on that day) and the "i love you" virus had just hit.  the first thing they started talking about after they introduced him was the virus and they asked if he got hit with it.  his one sentence response was something like "i use a mac".

- felicity had them (don't ask why i know that)

- gilmore girls had a new in the box ibook clamshell.  I have only seen one episode and i was not near the remote and too lazy to get up to get the remote or change the chanel.


----------



## seemoore (Oct 24, 2004)

What about *Cold Creek Manor* 23 inch display, G4, and working with Final Cut Pro


----------



## Mat (Nov 21, 2004)

Bridget Jones' Diary: Edge of Reason

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## RGrphc2 (Nov 21, 2004)

The New Duran Duran video has a 15" PB G4 in it.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Nov 21, 2004)

on thursday nights my wife always watches the oc and I have noticed an imac G4 a couple times in the younger dark-haired guys room.  not really a guy show so I don't stick around


----------



## OlsonBW (Nov 29, 2004)

They use Macs for designing graphics on both Monster Garage and The Appretice.


----------



## markceltic (Nov 29, 2004)

Someone was interviewing a fellow from TV Guide & as sure as I'm sitting here he had a G4 iMac in his office.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 8, 2004)

Lot of Sightings this week, on MTV's Pimp my Ride when they did the NFSU2 car they were using a G4, and they are all over the place in Blade : Trinity.   The Nightstalkers had a G5 and Apple Cinema Displays, while the Vampires used Windows...hmm...makes you think, lol.


----------



## Convert (Dec 9, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> There's also a reality TV type show on BBC2 at the moment called 'Spy' (I think it's a repeat from BBC3), where members of the public are trained to become spies.
> 
> I've not really watched much of it (it's an interesting programme, but I've usually been cooking dinner at the time), but when I have caught some I've seen them using OSX and I've spotted them some Powerbooks every now and again.
> 
> ...



I have seen so many Macs around the BBC. It's sweet.


----------



## fryke (Dec 9, 2004)

Veronica Mars. Throughout the whole series, she's using an aluminum 15" PowerBook. There are a lot of other Macs around. But I guess that's not the primary reason to watch a show, yet.


----------



## scruffy (Dec 12, 2004)

Probably already been mentioned, but there's a great, ridiculous, scene in Zoolander, with a Tangerine iMac.

Our heroes, two spectacularly dimwitted male models, are trying to get some incriminating files off the computer.  It emerges that they have no idea how to use a computer.  The scene develops into the 'black monolith' scene from 2001...


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 13, 2004)

Believe it or not, but a Mac was drawn into the cartoon "Static Shock".


----------



## pds (Dec 13, 2004)

CNN did an interview with human rights activist Hisham Kassem in Cairo and his 14 inch ibook was sitting on the desk with the lid to the camera

(good show Hisham - I sold him on the iBook)


----------



## markceltic (Dec 14, 2004)

On the Discovery channel they were at a university where they taught design for space habitats.In their class there was a mix of other platforms but the Apples were plainly visible.


----------



## smithy (Dec 14, 2004)

The Secret life of us, an australian series they always use macs mainly ibooks i think it is the G3 ibook (the colour ones) and then the G3 Ibooks running OS 9 (i don't really know ibook models that good). 

Then there was this weird yet crap ad for ice-cream liquid yogurt or something lol, they had G3 iMacs there they werent turned on though.

A Russel Coit Tv ad has internet explorer open on mac showing his site as welll as Huey's Cooking show he has Ie open on mac too. Another ad showed the G4 imac i think it was an olay ad yanno the make up thing in australia ... hmm yer


----------



## quiksan (Dec 15, 2004)

The Dyson Vaccuum commercial has a powerbook in the background.

NBC's Las Vegas this past monday night had a 17" powerbook as their portable link to the casino security pit.  nice!


----------



## podmate (Dec 15, 2004)

Was watching Oobi (on noggin) with my daughter the other day and I saw an iBook (opened and displaying OS X) in the background of Oobi's doctors office.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 27, 2004)

In Meet the Fockers, Gaylord "Greg" has a 14" iBook G4.  Robert DeNiro's Character has a nursey set up with 4 iMac G4's and iSight Camera's.    My girlfriend thinks i am sick cause i noticed those right off the bat.


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2005)

Veronica Mars, Season 1, Episode 12. This is a strange one. Police office, IBM display and something non-Mac OS X in the background. But you _can_ see the low battery warning of OS X on PowerBooks and iBooks.  I guess that might be a glitch, but it could also be a nice little hint for us Mac-heads. 

(It's a DESKTOP computer, for Steve's sake!)


----------



## podmate (Jan 5, 2005)

I was watching Nova (about the Mars rovers) last night on PBS and just about everywhere you looked you saw NASA guys with Powerbooks.  I saw 1 person with an iBook, guess he was an intern.


----------



## Decado (Jan 30, 2005)

the new Wim Wenders movie "Land of Plenty" have a very prominent ibook in it (and an iPod). Really good movie. you should all see it.
one of the main characters carries around her ipod everywhere and at night she uses ichat and Mail to keep in touch with her boyfriend (?) in Israel. Lots of macosx in close-ups, complete with minimizing windows and Dock etc.

funny observation: she has a room in a really poor mission in an even poorer part of town, but somehow she has access to wireless broadband 8)


----------



## andychrist (Jan 30, 2005)

Okay, Doonesbury is just a comic strip, but Garry Trudeau is always throwing in iMacs.  Today's panel prominently features the G5.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 31, 2005)

A couple of days ago they showed a piece on "Hypersensitivity to Electricity" on BBC World News.

They were doing a study at Bristol University in England, and had a great shot during the interview : 33% interviewee / 67% 20" G5 iMac !!!!  Great interview!


----------



## Tetano (Feb 10, 2005)

look the computer in this game!!!
http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/7sins/screens.html?page=22


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 1, 2005)

I was watching a US News opinion program on Fox News called Hanitty & Colmes and they were making fun of each other Hannity is was ripping on Colmes about what he had in common with George W. Bush, it was an *iPod*. Colmes admitted both he a the president both had iPod then they showed a picture of the iPod. I thought it was kind of funny of see it there.


----------



## blksteed (Mar 4, 2005)

I was watching "Malcom in the Middle" and the episode took place at a zoo. The zoo medicall offices had about 10 emacs of differing colors.


----------



## thewelshman (Mar 4, 2005)

Princess Diaries - Clam Shell (Bluberry I think) iBook

Drama Queen - Lindsey Lohan the whole Orchestra is Powerbooks - 20 to 30 of them


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Mar 6, 2005)

> In Meet the Fockers, Gaylord "Greg" has a 14" iBook G4. Robert DeNiro's Character has a nursey set up with 4 iMac G4's and iSight Camera's.  My girlfriend thinks i am sick cause i noticed those right off the bat



you're not the only one - even PC people comented that the whole film was apple product placement gone mad - greg even "shows off" quartz features by minimizing something to the dock - he really didn't need to do that, he may as well have held shift while he did it.

shameless!


----------



## Decado (Mar 6, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> shameless!


but just like sex; in a good way! 

 ::love::


----------



## markceltic (Mar 6, 2005)

On the show Law & Order:SVU the other night they had a new display clearly visible running OsX.Ironic as the episode centered around gamers & their nefarious doings.Also on CNN's Crossfire they were also discussing what "Dubya" was playing on his iPod.Paul the lefty was waving around his pod while Robert Novak the righty was wondering if the thing could play his Italian operas.


----------



## michaelk (Mar 6, 2005)

Noticed this evening the Pacifier with Vin Diesel had an iMac in the movie.
Interesting,since reading this column and becoming a new Mac person I have seen more Macs than the PC in the Movies.  Any reasons why other than marketing?


----------



## texanpenguin (Mar 7, 2005)

I saw an episode of some makeover show called "Swan" on Aus TV this arvo. The plastic surgeon used a 12" PowerBook plugged into a 20" new Studio Display.


----------



## smithy (Mar 7, 2005)

On neighbours at the moment, Paul Robison (one of the actor's name in the show) has a 15 or 17" (dunno which one) inch Powerbook. Sometimes it is off like in one scene because the apple logo isnt lit up but other times it is on and he's using it. You never see the screen though.


----------



## Mat (Mar 7, 2005)

> Noticed this evening the Pacifier with Vin Diesel had an iMac in the movie.
> Interesting,since reading this column and becoming a new Mac person I have seen more Macs than the PC in the Movies.  Any reasons why other than marketing?


Because they are more aesthetically pleasing than PCs.  They are beautiful works of art that should be hung from our walls and admired by all.

Plus they're cool.


----------



## chornbe (Mar 7, 2005)

Constantine - Titanium iBook in Angela's apartment.


----------



## chornbe (Mar 7, 2005)

Decado said:
			
		

> but just like sex; in a good way!
> 
> ::love::



Even bad sex... or shameless sex... is a good thing.


----------



## Decado (Mar 7, 2005)

michaelk said:
			
		

> Noticed this evening the Pacifier with Vin Diesel had an iMac in the movie.
> Interesting,since reading this column and becoming a new Mac person I have seen more Macs than the PC in the Movies.  Any reasons why other than marketing?



and because people working with film/tv usually use macs. and therefore loath to have windows pcs in their movies.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Mar 9, 2005)

I was looking at Speakeasy.net's  web page, and one of the images on the main site is a woman using a powerbook (with apple logo photoshopped out) w/ an iSight camera....does this count?


----------



## riccbhard (Mar 9, 2005)

Well it's not really a movie or TV show, but here in Cincinnati, OH, there is a historic building downtown called "Longworth Hall". They just auctioned it off as office space. It's very nicely re-done on the inside. Look in the pictures and there are iMac G4s at all of the tables.

http://longworthhall.com/gallery.htm

And I also remember iMac G4s in the movie "School of Rock", they were in the classroom on a table with JBL's Creature Speakers connected to them.

Those are the kind of speakers I hope to save enough $ to get.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Mar 19, 2005)

while on vacation i saw a lot of movies with my girl, ironically enough, all of them had Apple Poducts in them.

Constantine : the girl who killed herself's sister had 15" Powerbook G4
The Pacifier : the son had a iMac G4
Hostage : Bruce Willis's daughter had an iMac as well
Ring twO : Rachel was using the old iMac G3 Bondi Blue looking monitors


----------



## Carlo (Mar 22, 2005)

this is probably mentioned somewhere, but if not.

I saw the prodigy play 2 weeks ago and noticed up on stage 2 17inch Powerbooks. He had sprayed them, and the apple logos where covered up with stickers but I assure they where Powerbooks.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Apr 4, 2005)

this has probably been mentioned, by Watching Law & Order on TNT (the original, not SVU, etc etc), but they had the Purple and Green iMacs in one seen.


----------



## markceltic (Apr 5, 2005)

The other night on Frontline which is a program on PBS in the states a public broadcaster imagine that Europeans.Anyway the show was about the intrusion of advertising into the cultural mainstream of Western life. The shows creator was shown working on an iMac G4.


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure this has been noticed, but on Arrested Development, Ira Gilligan the Bluthe's accountant has a 15" Powerbook with a silver sticker over the apple logo


----------



## pds (May 7, 2005)

You see really wierd stuff here in the Middle East. There's this one commercial for Downy fabric softener in which the characters are made of cloth, sort of patchwork people. It's a boy meets girl thing in which the girl (mostly pink chiffon) keeps her face beautiful using Downy as a skin lotion. The guy (mostly blue denim) can't get enough of her soft complextion. It is in it's third iteration at the moment. 

Anyway, the girl has rev c crt imac in her bedroom and, because of the color and texture, it's hard to see whether the guy's laptop is a powerbook or an ibook, but it definitely runs Os X.


----------



## thewelshman (May 10, 2005)

Music and Lighting done b  ythe kids on Powebooks


----------



## Satcomer (May 10, 2005)

I saw in the History Channel series Digging or the Truth the host uses a Titanium Powerbook. He was it in the latest episode using Wifi to find some research answers.


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 10, 2005)

In Seth McFarlane's American Dad, Haley has a G3 iMac in Blue.  I guess Seth is a big mac fan and decided to draw one in it.


----------



## Jeffo (May 10, 2005)

Miss Congeniality 2

she carried an ibook g4 with her and in her HOTEL room there was a quick glimpse of i think an LCD imac.  not sure of that one though, but i don't think it was her ibook.


----------



## HomunQlus (May 11, 2005)

Star Trek: Hidden Frontier (the most successful fan-series of Star Trek) uses older PowerBooks as communication monitors in some ready rooms. It are not G4's though, I think G3's.


----------



## Scottfab (May 11, 2005)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> In Seth McFarlane's American Dad, Haley has a G3 iMac in Blue.  I guess Seth is a big mac fan and decided to draw one in it.


or maybe Haley is a hippie.


----------



## dixonbm (May 11, 2005)

On CNN today regarding coverage of the cesna flying into the restricted area over Washinton DC. They had two large lcd's and 2 desktop cinema displays, both with mac keyboards and mice. Definitely running OS X and Safari. They were examining blogs regarding the incident.


----------



## gphillipk (May 19, 2005)

R&B video: 
Artist: Avant, Video Name: Don't Say No Just Say Yes 
A guy in a pool is killed by the wicked girlfriend; she drops a PowerBook connected to a power adapter into the pool.
BBC show "Spooks":
the OPS room and conference room are full of PowerBooks and Apple cinema displays.


----------



## ZP (May 23, 2005)

in survivor outback the people who were playing the game got to win a chance to talk to there friends on an imac g3(one of the blue ones)


----------



## Scottfab (May 23, 2005)

Powerbooks are almost always the laptop of choice for anything in any show.


----------



## biscuit22 (May 26, 2005)

saw it on

"the L word"
drew carrey show
Austin Power--GoldMember


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 30, 2005)

On a preview of the 2nd Season of Entourage on HBO i saw the back of a new iMac G5 sitting on Ari Gold's (Jeremy Pivens) desk.


----------



## egon (May 31, 2005)

I think Pope John Paul used a Mac in his picture when the Vatican site was launched.  I can't find the picture anymore...


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 31, 2005)

I just got the first season of Entourage on DVD, and well that show is probably sponsored by Apple     everyone has the old cinema display or a G4/G5 or an iMac


----------



## Scottfab (May 31, 2005)

CNN has Safari on their screens. I dont know what Mac though. My guess would be Power Mac, as they had one of those giant cinematic screens.


----------



## wolfgang (Jun 1, 2005)

Go on this site !!! 
Click here to know why!

 ---- I removed this guy's link, not in the mood to split thread to get rid of him. If he bothers any more, just let us know. - gia


----------



## Scottfab (Jun 1, 2005)

http:// somehting  

I have trouble trusting links that I dont know where they lead to.

(hey why to give him ANY clicks from here? -gia)


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jun 1, 2005)

wolfgang is just a little kid wannabe spammer


----------



## j79 (Jun 4, 2005)

I believe it was ABC News where I saw it, but as the news anchor was talking about the spelling bee, there was a shot of the dictionary widget behind her. Thought that was cool.


----------



## ZP (Jun 19, 2005)

cnn, in teh blog part the use computers, u can only see the screen bt  it is OSX.


----------



## markceltic (Jun 20, 2005)

Not so much a sighting as a parody of an iPod ad.Last night on the Family Guy baby Stewie was dancing in silohuette, a real gut buster that show can be at times,lol!


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Saw Wedding Crashers tonight, pretty funny movie, espically the cameo by Will Ferrel, but Vince Vaugh and another character's divorce lawyer both are using 15" Powerbook G4's


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 27, 2005)

I was watching Godzilla 2000 and the G-Chasing team used iMacs while the pig headed Japanese Self Defense forces used Sony computers that get hacked by the mysterious UFO. To me that was kind of funny since Sony is a native Japanese firm.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 27, 2005)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> Saw Wedding Crashers tonight, pretty funny movie, espically the cameo by Will Ferrel, but Vince Vaugh and another character's divorce lawyer both are using 15" Powerbook G4's


 
anything ben stiller/owen wilson/vince vaugn/will ferrell has lots of macs in. (meet the fockers, zoolander etc). It's shameless. and will ferrell did an apple switch ad a few years back.


----------



## pds (Jul 27, 2005)

Dubai television runs an ad for itself and the images are old and new technology - phone and mobile - that sort of thing.

So the old Victrola is juxtaposed with a white 20 gig iPod.

Also there's an ad for hadad steel that has a computer school with 20 or so g4 imacs.


----------



## LovesMacs (Aug 5, 2005)

Someone correct me if I am wrong but I think I spied a new iMac G5 on Big Brother in the Head of Household bedroom ?????????????????   Maybe the show has a surprise geared up for it because to my knowledge, no one's used it. 

LovesMacs


----------



## cyclyst1964 (Aug 5, 2005)

The movie " Monster in Law " . 
J.Lo's fiance' has a G5 Powermac with cinema display in the house.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Aug 11, 2005)

if anyone reads applegeeks i think this is related to this discussion on this board:


----------



## sirstaunch (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow, what a long thread, begun back in May 2002 and still going.

I usually have a bit of a rush when I spot a Mac on TV and want to rub it into PC users, but alas, smart aleck brother, "yeah great props aye" so ignore that.

On cable/satelite TV in Australia on channelV request show aimed at a younger audience, they had/have (haven't seen it for a couple of months now) an imac, guessing it be a 21inch size screen running iTunes visuals and they stand there talking while swiviling the screen around, now that's a great attention seeker. PC's are still in 95% of homes in Australia, so for a younger audience to see an imac being twisted and turned like it can, surely their young minds must go, "wow what a cool computer"


----------



## Fox_Fire (Aug 13, 2005)

Somones probably meantioned it by now, but There was a Powerbook G4 in Wedding Crashers


----------



## jonparadise (Aug 15, 2005)

For those of you in the UK and Oz, Paul Robinson, long time baddie in 'Neighbours' seems to be doing all his scheming on a 15" Powerbook these days. He even used the DVD player not long ago.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 11, 2007)

I just saw something channel surfing. Please don't hate me but I had to stop when going past Foxnews on TV. The co-hosts both had MacBook Pros in front of them. I checked the next day and they still had them during the show FoxNews Live. This really surprises me!


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 27, 2008)

How many Macs (and other Apple produts) are there in Get Smart?  I lost the count.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2008)

I saw the premiere of HEROES, and Hiro Nakamura's office (which previously belonged to his late father) had an iMac.


----------



## haysead (Oct 6, 2008)

Last night, on WWE No Mercy, Triple H had an iPhone, looked like a 3g one.


----------



## fryke (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh, and Wall-E was never mentioned. Wall-E himself has the Mac's startup sound when he's fully charged (it comes up three or four times, I think), and he's using an iPod 5G for watching the videotape (!!) of Hello Dolly. There might be more references, but those kinda stand out.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 6, 2008)

BBC's high octane drama called 'Spooks' (about MI5) heavily features iMacs.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 6, 2008)

fryke said:


> Oh, and Wall-E was never mentioned. Wall-E himself has the Mac's startup sound when he's fully charged (it comes up three or four times, I think), and he's using an iPod 5G for watching the videotape (!!) of Hello Dolly. There might be more references, but those kinda stand out.



And EVE reminded me of an iPod...or a white iMac.  And did you notice the circling lines inside the cavity of where her head floats?  Who hasn't seen that little cycle when his/her Mac boots up?


----------



## pds (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, this was fun while it was new... 

It will probably be easy now. 

An animated Best Buy commercial about tech support has a MacBook on the table (looks like an 11 inch MBA)


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 1, 2010)

Yea, way more Macs around in the movies nowadays.
I saw Red today - didn't spot Macs in it, but there was a trailer for Four Lions in the beginning. The terrorists had some iPhones in it... (looks like an interesting movie too, will have to see it. And Red was awesome too)


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 7, 2010)

Well in watching American football in the USA, the retail chain Best Buy is heavily showing a christmas season commercial the animated Santa workshop shop with Santa saying he has the new Mac Book Air for kids right at the beginning of the commercial.


----------



## pds (Tuesday at 7:59 PM)

Old thread, long dormant, but I came to mind in the last episode of a Netflix K-drama when two crossed lovers compared themselves to Mac OS and Windows. More than product placement, the conversation went on for 2 minutes, an age in soap opera time.

I found it looking for a post I had made. Lots of the old folks had a post or two.


----------



## Cheryl (Yesterday at 6:03 PM)

I have seen MacBooks in reruns like West Wing.


----------



## chevy (Today at 11:12 AM)

It is now so common to see MacBooks, Apple Watches or iPhones in movies that keeping this list alive will soon make it longer than the "MacOSX.com word association!" thread


----------

